# Воспитатель в детском саду > Беседка воспитателя > Срочная помощь воспитателю >  С миру по нитке.. ищу! прошу! помогите! (2)

## po4emy4ka

> В саду будет методическое объединение, заведующая попросила нас придумать тему .


я в прошлом году проводила МО  по развитию речи. брала мнемотаблицы, схемы, модели. материал качала с интернета, с нашего форума девочки здорово помогали. без открытого не обошлись. и еще сюда добавили пальчиковые игры Железновых. провели небольшую презентацию, материалы раздавали на флэшки. не хотите открытых, эту тему вполне можно проиграть с воспитателями, придумать всевозможные задания.

----------


## po4emy4ka

Девочки, нужна помощь. 
у нас очередной* конкурс "Уголок двигательной активности"*. в этом году уже второй. первый по книжным уголкам был- получили диплом 1 степени. сейчас не могу никак ударить в грязь лицом. участвуют 3 группы - старшая, средняя, младшая. есть перечень оборудования, вроде наполняемость готова. теперь надо придумать на каждую группу фишку с презентацией, т.е. как дети сами умеют работать, играть в уголке. на старших решили взять олимпийское движение, на остальных полный тупик. презентация короткая - 10-15 минут с участием детей. у кого что подходящее есть, напишите, киньте в меня идеями. очень прошу!!!

http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4545409 - это ссылка на фотоотчет

----------


## strelka_64

> у нас очередной конкурс "Уголок двигательной активности"


Может быть, это поможет   
http://nsportal.ru/detskii-sad/fizku...golka-v-stihah

----------


## Irina61

> Девочки, помогите, пожалуйста, моему любимому воспитателю. У нее разногласия с педагогом по поводу одевания детей ясельной группы на прогулку, есть ли определеная методика, какие обязанности вос-ля и пом.восп-ля при одевании детей.


Подробные инструкции есть где-то в старых книгах, если найду, отсканирую. А в инете нашла это:
http://nsportal.ru/detskii-sad/uprav...v-detskom-sadu
http://nsportal.ru/detskii-sad/razno...v-detskom-sadu
http://www.detsadd.narod.ru/index_4_4.html
http://ds-97.ru/polozheniya/dolzhnos...o_vospitatelya
В саду должны быть четко определены правила по этому вопросу - это полностью зависит от руководства.  Проработав воспитателем много лет, всегда были трудности по этому поводу - никого не дозовешься. Одно время помогали все свободные сотрудники - няня, прачка, завхоз, медсестра, повар и т.д. Даже 7-8 одетых ребятишек успевают спотеть в раздевалке, а потом простужаются на прогулке, да и воспитатель тоже. 
 а это просто интересно
http://www.detsadd.narod.ru/index_4_7.html

----------


## СМИТТИ

> Девочки, нужна помощь. 
> у нас очередной* конкурс "Уголок двигательной активности"*. в этом году уже второй. первый по книжным уголкам был- получили диплом 1 степени. сейчас не могу никак ударить в грязь лицом. участвуют 3 группы - старшая, средняя, младшая. есть перечень оборудования, вроде наполняемость готова. теперь надо придумать на каждую группу фишку с презентацией, т.е. как дети сами умеют работать, играть в уголке. на старших решили взять олимпийское движение, на остальных полный тупик. презентация короткая - 10-15 минут с участием детей. у кого что подходящее есть, напишите, киньте в меня идеями. очень прошу!!!


Инночка, привет! Посмотри, может что пригодится:
http://www.maaam.ru/detskijsad/fizku...zentacija.html
http://nsportal.ru/detskii-sad/fizku...hey-gruppy-no1
http://nsportal.ru/detskii-sad/fizku...turnogo-ugolka
http://nsportal.ru/detskii-sad/fizku...etey-v-detskom
http://nsportal.ru/detskii-sad/fizku...-detskogo-sada

----------


## СМИТТИ

Девчата, и я за помощью. У нас в саду проходит смотр-конкурс по организации трудовой деятельности. Что может находится в уголке по "трудовой деятельности". Думаю, что различная ветошь, все для ухода за комнатными растениями. Что еще? Планирую сделать папки "Детям о труде" (стихи, загадки, пословицы о труде), "Родителям о труде" (консультации, памятки, рекомендации по трудовой деятельности). Девочки, что еще посоветуете?

----------


## SHATKOVSKAY

девочки помогите,может у кого есть конспект занятий путешествие в сказку или по сказкам..срочно нужно на город показать

----------


## Zvet22

> Девчата, и я за помощью. У нас в саду проходит смотр-конкурс по организации трудовой деятельности. Что может находится в уголке по "трудовой деятельности". Думаю, что различная ветошь, все для ухода за комнатными растениями. Что еще? Планирую сделать папки "Детям о труде" (стихи, загадки, пословицы о труде), "Родителям о труде" (консультации, памятки, рекомендации по трудовой деятельности). Девочки, что еще посоветуете?



http://www.unibytes.com/zf417Mr6VEILqw-Us4P3UgBB
http://www.unibytes.com/ex2iIH0JOhELqw-Us4P3UgBB
а уголок трудовой деятельности - это уголок природы?

----------


## buba_nata

> Девчата, и я за помощью. У нас в саду проходит смотр-конкурс по организации трудовой деятельности. Что может находится в уголке по "трудовой деятельности". Думаю, что различная ветошь, все для ухода за комнатными растениями. Что еще? Планирую сделать папки "Детям о труде" (стихи, загадки, пословицы о труде), "Родителям о труде" (консультации, памятки, рекомендации по трудовой деятельности). Девочки, что еще посоветуете?


Светлана, наверно все равно должно быть поделено, если уход за цветами, то в природу. Если для помощи в мытье игрушек, то в уголке ряженья, если для протирки физ. инвентаря, то a в уголке физ. воспитания должно быть предусмотрено, дежурства в столовой или как вариант, все на одной полке, но промаркерованно как то...
У нас таких уголков нет, спрашивают показываем по уголкам. и что предусмотрено в горшечной для использования детям, ветошь (красный маркер  - игрушки, синий - полки, зеленый - цветы) - в отдельной коробочки, тазик, ведерки. По работе с родителями, наверно как у всех, папка по трудовому воспитанию. Методическая подборка со стихами, загадками, картинками... И что еще смотрят, так это уголок нашей няни... что пытаются там увидеть.... для меня загадка....там как мыть посуду, норма выдачи готовых блюд...детям это не нужно, а вот им нужно...

----------


## buba_nata

> Девочки, нужна помощь. 
> у нас очередной* конкурс "Уголок двигательной активности"*. в этом году уже второй. первый по книжным уголкам был- получили диплом 1 степени. сейчас не могу никак ударить в грязь лицом. участвуют 3 группы - старшая, средняя, младшая. есть перечень оборудования, вроде наполняемость готова. теперь надо придумать на каждую группу фишку с презентацией, т.е. как дети сами умеют работать, играть в уголке. на старших решили взять олимпийское движение, на остальных полный тупик. презентация короткая - 10-15 минут с участием детей. у кого что подходящее есть, напишите, киньте в меня идеями. очень прошу!!!
> 
> http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4545409 - это ссылка на фотоотчет


Инна, как я поняла нужен презент, со словами и действиями детей. Я бы взяла стихи, допустим 
И. Родионова, и обыграла бы их на слайде, можно найти стихотворение и где больше действий. И дальше стихотворение и мое его виденье.

Становитесь на зарядку! - можно в руках любое оборудование (платочки, мешочки, султанчики)
Всё в зарядке по порядку.
Начинаем: - Раз и два!
Руки, ноги, голова… (опять таки общий план в какой либо стойки)
Мы подвигали всем телом,
Тело бегать захотело! (можно бег с препятствиями подлезанием, перешагиванием через не стандартное оборудование)
Хочет многое успеть:
Срочно в космос полететь, (здесь обыгрываем маски или эмблемы, можно поставить макет ракеты) ну и так далеее
Поиграть в футбол и в салки, 
И попрыгать на скакалке,
Побежать в волшебный лес
Иль допрыгнуть до небес!
Только Петя не играет,
Он зарядку пропускает!
Утром хнычет и грустит -
Он-то встал, а тело - спит!

----------


## buba_nata

И идея для малышей - можно сделать презентацию в форме книжки (есть архив с этой программой), назвать ее "Сортландия" или еще как и на первой странице большими буквами написать, что в этой книге собраны самые лучшие и умелые спортсмены. Можно обыграть по другому, историю сочинить про то как ходили в заколдованный лес (синее море) и вот об этом книга. Работать с программой очень легко, смотрится как книга, которую нужно перелистывать, когда то давно выставляла презентацию в этой программе, если интересно, могу найти выставить. что бы посмотреть что это и как. Да, называется FlipAlbum Sample

----------


## СМИТТИ

*Zvet22*, Наташа (*buba_nata*), Спасибо за помощь, очень вам благодарна.

----------


## yfnfif973

> Девчата, и я за помощью. У нас в саду проходит смотр-конкурс по организации трудовой деятельности. Что может находится в уголке по "трудовой деятельности". Думаю, что различная ветошь, все для ухода за комнатными растениями. Что еще? Планирую сделать папки "Детям о труде" (стихи, загадки, пословицы о труде), "Родителям о труде" (консультации, памятки, рекомендации по трудовой деятельности). Девочки, что еще посоветуете?


У нас в уголке природы есть фартуки на подгруппу детей. И профессии я бы тоже отнесла к трудовому воспитанию.

----------


## po4emy4ka

> Инночка, привет! Посмотри, может что пригодится:





> Инна, как я поняла нужен презент, со словами и действиями детей.


Света,Наташа,все посмотрела.СПАСИБО!!! лечу в поликлинику. потом еще напишу. 



> И идея для малышей - можно сделать презентацию в форме книжки


что за архив? кинь в личку, если можешь.

----------


## Оптимистка

> Девчата, и я за помощью. У нас в саду проходит смотр-конкурс по организации трудовой деятельности. Что может находится в уголке по "трудовой деятельности". Думаю, что различная ветошь, все для ухода за комнатными растениями. Что еще? Планирую сделать папки "Детям о труде" (стихи, загадки, пословицы о труде), "Родителям о труде" (консультации, памятки, рекомендации по трудовой деятельности). Девочки, что еще посоветуете?


А разве сейчас хоть какой нибудь труд можно использовать, новый СанПин, практически все запрещает?

----------


## СМИТТИ

> А разве сейчас хоть какой нибудь труд можно использовать, новый СанПин, практически все запрещает?


Впервые об этом слышу. А что значит "хоть какой-нибудь труд можно использовать" и что СанПин запрещает? В любом случае детей ведь надо приобщать к труду, развивать трудовые умения, знакомить с трудом взрослых. А как же без ручного труда?

----------


## tatylina

Девочки помогите пожалуста!!!! Нужен конспект для старшй группы " неделя зимних игр и забав". Буду благодарна)))

----------


## tatylina

А ещё нам нужно организовать мини-музей в группе. Может подскажите, на какую тему много материала можно набрать и наиболее будет интересна для детей старшей группы. Сама - малоопытный педагог 1й год воспитателем)))

----------


## strelka_64

> А ещё нам нужно организовать мини-музей в группе. Может подскажите, на какую тему много материала можно набрать и наиболее будет интересна для детей старшей группы.


http://ippk.arkh-edu.ru/catalog/inde...EMENT_ID=40993
http://el-mikheeva.ru/tvorchestvo-na...tsionirovaniya
http://festival.1september.ru/articles/615323/
http://dou59.ru/photos/47
http://www.dou1603.ru/godovye-zadachi-dou/mini-muzei
Посмотрите этот материал, думаю, что он вам поможет. А, вообще, понаблюдайте за вашими детьми, что их интересует. От этого и можно оттолкнуться.

----------


## tatylina

Спасибо Стрелка!! за помощь)))

----------


## ОЙКОВ

Девочки,здравствуйте! 
Помогите найти материал по использованию методики С.Френе в детском саду- Любой и очень срочно!!!!!!

----------


## po4emy4ka

> Помогите найти материал по использованию методики С.Френе в детском саду


http://edu.grsu.by/conferences/evrik...a/51-r5s1.html - Т.Ю. Акулич-Дудко,
магистрант 2 курса педагогического факультета (научный руководитель – П.А. Ковалевский, кандидат психологических наук, доцент) СУЩНОСТЬ ДОШКОЛЬНОГО ВОСПИТАНИЯ В ПЕДАГОГИКЕ С. ФРЕНЕ

*Технология свободного труда С. Френе*
С именем французского мыслителя и педагога С. Френе (1896—1966) связана модернизация французской школы в 30-е годы XX века. Включившись в движение за новое воспитание, он создал и до конца жизни руководил экспериментальной сельской начальной школой, в которой и реализовал свою альтернативную педагогическую концепцию и технологию.
Школа должна «максимально приспособить личность к требованиям жизни в обществе»
Одна из особенностей обучения в школе С. Френе — организация работы каждого ученика в рамках деятельности разновозрастной группы. При этом приоритетным является метод проектов. Поощряются кооперация и сотрудничество, но не конкуренция и соревнование
Методы «экспериментального нащупывания» позволяют выявить у детей разнообразные типы интеллекта: способность к ручному труду, художественные способности, практический склад ума, дар ученого (способность к теоретическим построениям), дар общественного деятеля (социально-политическая направленность). Поэтому важной функцией школы является поддержка индивидуальных способностей каждого ребенка, создание соответствующей среды для их развития
Учебная деятельность детей должна быть организована так, чтобы им пришлось самостоятельно действовать, экспериментировать, исследовать, классифицировать, доходить до правильного решения или вывода путем проб и ошибок
Ребенку свойственна естественная потребность к познанию окружающего мира. С учетом этого С. Френе условно выделил три этапа жизнедеятельности детей: «разведка на ощупь» (до 2 лет ребенок воспитывается в семье); «период обживания» (от 2 до 4 лет для детей организуются «детские заповедники»); «период труда» (с 4 до 14 лет ребенок воспитывается и обучается в детском саду и начальной школе)
Каждый ребенок — неповторимая индивидуальность. Поэтому следует принимать природу личности такой, какова она есть, опираясь на ее здоровое начало
В качестве альтернативы существующей традиционной школе С. Френе предложил и осуществил проект начальной однокомплектной школы, характерными особенностями которой являются: близость к природе и гармония отношений с ней; культ здоровья (движение, физический труд, вегетарианский режим, методики натуральном медицины и т. д.); модернизация школьных помещений (вместо классов система специализированных мастерских для физического труда); новые материальные средстве обучения и воспитания (типография, «свободные тексты», система карточек и т. п.); четкое планирование учебного процесса (планирование работы каждого класса на месяц, ученика — на неделю); отсутствие учебных программ, домашних заданий, отметок; школьная общность учащихся и взрослых, система самоуправления; участие детей; в общественно полезных делах села.
В школе С. Френе важно не только иметь знания, но знать, где и как их добывать. Достижению этой цели способствовали применяемые в школе материальные средства, в частности, типография и связанные с ней «свободные тексты». Свободные тексты представляли собой небольшие сочинения, в которых дети рассказывания о своих семьях, планах, друзьях и т. п. Учитель вместе с учащимися отбирал лучшие из них («текст дня») для обсуждения и переписывания детьми. Они могли корректировать и дополнять эти тексты. После этого тексты печатали в школьной типографии и использовали в качестве учебных пособий. В ходе такой работы формировались навыки чтения и письма, культура устной и письменной речи.
Вместо традиционных учебников, которые, по мнению Френе, исключают возможность индивидуализированного обучения, в школе применялась система специальных карточек, содержащих учебный материал по определенному предмету или конкретное задание (текст для грамматического упражнения, арифметическую задачу, вопросы по географии и др.). Карточки нумеровались, систематизировались по предметам или комплексным темам. Каждый ученик с помощью учителя составлял для своих занятий определенный набор карточек. Это позволяло ему изучать учебный материал в индивидуальном темпе, учитывая свой познавательный интерес. Можно сказать, что С. Френе создал прообраз программированного обучения — обучающую ленту, в которой были последовательно прикреплены информационные карточки, карточки с упражнением, вопросом или задачей и карточки с контрольным заданием.
Для системы С. Френе характерно четкое планирование учебного процесса. Учитель планирует работу для каждого класса на месяц. На основе этого плана каждый ученик совместно с учителем составляет индивидуальный недельный план, в котором отражает все основные виды своей работы. Личные продвижения учащихся учитываются через взаимооценивание детей и педагогов. Учащиеся в школе Френе занимались разными видами труда: полевыми, кузнечными и столярными работами, животноводством, ткачеством, прядением, шитьем, домоводством, конструированием, механикой, основами торговли. Кроме того, они участвовали в общественно полезных делах деревни, переписывались со сверстниками.
Особенностью технологии свободного труда является наличие школьной общности детей и взрослых, система самоуправления, которая реализуется через школьный кооператив. Во главе кооператива стоит выборный совет. Раз в неделю проходит общее собрание, на котором подводятся итоги учебной, трудовой и общественной работы. Педагоги также участвуют в решении общих проблем. В школе Френе уделяется вни¬мание гласности. Например, каждый может заполнить общий лист-газету с четырьмя колонками: «Я сделал», «Я хотел бы», «Я хвалю», «Я критикую». В школе отсутствует назидательная дисциплина, учащиеся сами разрабатывают нормы общежития.
В настоящее время технология свободного труда С. Френе применяется в школах Франции. В России организована Ассоциация педагогов Френе, распространяющая его идеи.

http://best-mama.info/publ/metodiki/...ene/13-1-0-245 * Идеи Селестена Френе - Методики развития - Детский мир - Статьи - Best-Mama:*

*консультация для воспитателей 
тема: «Педагогика  практической деятельности»
Цель: ознакомление с основами педагогической системы С.Френе.* http://kungurdetsad11.narod.ru/DswMe...aciyafrene.doc

http://nsportal.ru/blog/shkola/obshc...elestena-frene
http://ps.1september.ru/2000/53/3-1.htm
http://www.maylex.net/node/390
http://referatwork.ru/refs/source/ref-5644.html

Девочки, сама не думала, что найду ответы на многие мои вопросы. в педагогике С. Френе совместилось и обосновалось практически все. вот только как всегда все рассчитано на малокомплектную школу, на индивидуальный подход, который с 25 детьми организовать практически не возможно.

----------


## strelka_64

Коллеги, нужна идея самодельной игры по развитию грамматического строя речи. Перевернула весь интернет, всё какое-то уж очень простое. Хочется чего-то интересного. Помогите, пожалуйста! Подкиньте идею, можно в картинках.

----------


## Людмила Владимировна

> Коллеги, нужна идея самодельной игры по развитию грамматического строя речи. Перевернула весь интернет, всё какое-то уж очень простое. Хочется чего-то интересного. Помогите, пожалуйста! Подкиньте идею, можно в картинках.


Присоединяюсь к просьбе. Скоро будет педсовет по развитию связной речи- хочется сделать новые дидактические игры по теме.

----------


## strelka_64

Коллеги, нужна идея самодельной игры по развитию грамматического строя речи. Перевернула весь интернет, всё какое-то уж очень простое. Хочется чего-то интересного. Помогите, пожалуйста! Подкиньте идею, можно в картинках.

----------


## po4emy4ka

> нужна идея самодельной игры по развитию грамматического строя речи


пытаюсь перевернуть и я интернет. пока все стандартно. хорошая подборка игр вот здесь http://nsportal.ru/detskii-sad/razvi...vaniyu-leksiko
и еще прогуляйся по этому сайту.

может быть эта идея понравится http://adalin.mospsy.ru/l_03_00/l0134.shtml *Игра "Живые камни"*.
как-то фото много выставляла Лена кимким. полистай форум.

----------


## pedagogovna

> Коллеги, нужна идея самодельной игры по развитию грамматического строя речи.


хорошая книга 
Левчук Е.А.Грамматика в сказках и историях http://yadi.sk/d/hbidAU_I1yWpM 
ещё автор игр логопед Никитина Александра
http://forchel.ru/14165-rechevaya-ig...agatelnoe.html Речевая игра "Расставь посуду". Относительное прилагательное.
Речевая игра "Кто как передвигается?" Глагольный словарь.http://forchel.ru/13807-didaktichesk...yj-slovar.html
Речевая игра "Что делал? Что делала? Что делали?" http://forchel.ru/14055-rechevaya-ig...to-delali.html
http://forchel.ru/13795-didaktichesk...em-letaem.html "Едем, плаваем, летаем".

http://forchel.ru/13520-didaktichesk...anetyanin.html

----------


## pedagogovna

еще игры по развитию грамматического строя речи.
http://forchel.ru/13426-didaktichesk...tvitelnyx.html Речевая игра "Даня и его друзья". Навык определения рода имен существительных.

----------


## pedagogovna

игры по развитию грамматического строя речи.
Развиваем грамматическую сторону речи http://www.chudologoped.ru/Razvitie-...storony-rechi/ 
http://detsad-kitty.ru/lessons/rgame...hej-xvost.html 
http://logomamik.ru/formirovanie-gra...hivotnyie.html

----------


## strelka_64

> ещё автор игр логопед Никитина Александра
> http://forchel.ru/14165-rechevaya-ig...agatelnoe.html Речевая игра "Расставь посуду". Относительное прилагательное.
> Речевая игра "Кто как передвигается?" Глагольный словарь.http://forchel.ru/13807-didaktichesk...yj-slovar.html
> Речевая игра "Что делал? Что делала? Что делали?" http://forchel.ru/14055-rechevaya-ig...to-delali.html
> http://forchel.ru/13795-didaktichesk...em-letaem.html "Едем, плаваем, летаем".
> 
> http://forchel.ru/13520-didaktichesk...anetyanin.html





> еще игры по развитию грамматического строя речи.
> http://forchel.ru/13426-didaktichesk...tvitelnyx.html Речевая игра "Даня и его друзья". Навык определения рода имен существительных.


К сожалению, все эти игры не могу скачать. То ли ссылки устарели, то ли у меня что-то... Я их уже сама нашла, и с автором пыталась связаться, но безуспешно.

----------


## buba_nata

> Коллеги, нужна идея самодельной игры по развитию грамматического строя речи. Перевернула весь интернет, всё какое-то уж очень простое. Хочется чего-то интересного. Помогите, пожалуйста! Подкиньте идею, можно в картинках.


Сделала презентацию: "Игровые упражнения из серии «Развитие речи шаг за шагом» Е.М. Косимова. Местоимения"

https://www.dropbox.com/s/jmtmw4cuok...B2%D0%B01.ppsx

----------


## strelka_64

> Сделала презентацию: "Игровые упражнения из серии «Развитие речи шаг за шагом» Е.М. Косимова. Местоимения"


Спасибо! :Ok:

----------


## buba_nata

> Спасибо!


Еще одна из этой же серии, только глаголы http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...58#post4558258

Могу сделать дальше, если нужно.

----------


## pedagogovna

> игры по развитию грамматического строя речи.


  вот сегодня появилась игра 
http://forchel.ru/20535-didaktichesk...-polyanke.html Дидактическая игра - На полянке
Игра на согласование количественных числительных и существительных для детей 5-7 лет

----------


## ParNat

Доброе утро всем-всем-всем! Коллеги, поделитесь интересными идеями! У нас, в Республике Коми, 2013 год объявлен Годом физкультуры и спорта. Мне необходимо составить план тематический мероприятий. Может быть, у вас проводились интересные, необычные мероприятия по этому направлению? Заранее спасибо! :Tender:

----------


## strelka_64

> Могу сделать дальше, если нужно.


Спасибо большое! Но у нас нет компьютера, поэтому такие замечательные игры использовать не можем. Может быть, коллегам пригодятся.

----------


## strelka_64

> вот сегодня появилась игра 
> http://forchel.ru/20535-didaktichesk...-polyanke.html Дидактическая игра - На полянке
> Игра на согласование количественных числительных и существительных для детей 5-7 лет


Да, игра интересная. Взяла на заметку!

----------


## po4emy4ka

> Мне необходимо составить план тематический мероприятий.


сейчас проводится у нас конкурс уголков двигательной активности. старшая группа готовит презентацию в виде олимпиады, для средней со всего нета собирала материал по нестандартному оборудованию. думаю, что надо оформить его в виде проекта. сейчас это модно вот один готовый проект, НЕ МОЙ. http://burlakids.bos.ru/p11aa1.html

http://nsportal.ru/detskii-sad/fizkultura?page=2 - на этом сайте погуляй. много интересного

----------


## *Janina*

Добрый вечер. Я музыкальный руководитель, но  хочется помочь очень хорошему воспитателю. Нужно показать открытое занятия на среднюю группу,  чтобы там было и развития речи, аппликация, лепка, рисование( художественно - эстетическое развитие). С музыкой я и сама справлюсь, а вот с конспектом занятия - как то не очень... Помогите пожалуйста, надеюсь на вашу помощь. (Бажано на українській мові)

----------


## ParNat

Спасибо за подсказку! Про проекты я даже не подумала  :Meeting:  Сайт действительно очень интересный, взяла его на заметку!

----------


## Сапият

Уважаемые коллеги поделитесь пожалуйста материалом по теме: "зимующие птицы", конспекты занятий, презентации. загадки. стихи

----------


## po4emy4ka

> Уважаемые коллеги поделитесь пожалуйста материалом по теме: "зимующие птицы", конспекты занятий, презентации. загадки. стихи


Настенька, столько материала в интернете! я только написала в поиск "зимующие птицы" и меня яндекс завалил информацией. советую тебе самой попробовать сделать то же самое. если есть проблемы со входом, с компьютером или еще что-то не так, напиши. тогда помогу. а пока нет необходимости много ссылок давать. все равно тебе самой выбирать нужное. 

вот для примера несколько презентаций о зимующих птицах:
http://prezentacii.com/biologiya/155...go-goroda.html
http://nsportal.ru/nachalnaya-shkola...ushchie-ptitsy
http://www.uchportal.ru/load/47-1-0-31997

Яндекс.Картинки: найдено 582 картинки
http://images.yandex.by/yandsearch?t...=157&noreask=1

загадки о птицах* Нашлась 151 тыс. ответов*  
http://children.kg/index.php/zagadki-.html?start=10
http://www.razumniki.ru/zagadki_pro_...chih_ptic.html

----------


## pedagogovna

http://www.studyplay.ru/winter-birds.html 




> "зимующие птицы", конспекты занятий, презентации. загадки. стихи

----------


## марина михайловна777

здравствуйте. я тут новичок, подскажите пжл, в каком разделе можно найти представление воспитателя на конкурс, ни разу не встречалась с этим , очень интересно посмотреть, чтобы иметь представление)))

----------


## Мелодия69

Здравствуйте, уважаемые воспитатели! Обращаюсь к вам с соседнего раздела муз.руков - очень надеюсь на вашу срочную помощь. Мне очень нужен любой материал по здоровому образу жизни, особенно  - презентации к этой теме. Тема обширная, я совсем в ней потерялась.... Помогите, пожалуйста, буду очень благодарна!

----------


## pedagogovna

> Мне очень нужен любой материал по здоровому образу жизни


http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=133530 Валеология и Самопознание в детском саду
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=131427 Здоровьесберегающие технологии

----------


## pedagogovna

> материал по здоровому образу жизни, особенно - презентации


http://900igr.net/prezentatsii/fizku...anie-ZOZH.html 
http://nsportal.ru/nachalnaya-shkola...etey-v-forme-0
http://detsad270.blogspot.com/p/blog-page_7529.html
http://forchel.ru/20690-konsultaciya...ye-lechat.html 
http://forchel.ru/20237-didaktichesk...az-zhizni.html Дидактические игры - Правильное питание, Здоровый образ жизни
http://forchel.ru/6329-zdorovesbereg...gii-v-dou.html Здоровьесберегающие технологии в ДОУ

----------


## glip74

Девочки всем привет! Мне нужно  показать интегрированное занятие по развитию речи ,рисованию , можно с музруком в разновозрастной логопедической группе .
Может быть есть какие то наработки? Очень прошу помощи!

----------


## po4emy4ka

> http://900igr.net/prezentatsii/fizku...anie-ZOZH.html
> http://nsportal.ru/nachalnaya-shkola...etey-v-forme-0
> http://detsad270.blogspot.com/p/blog-page_7529.html
> http://forchel.ru/20690-konsultaciya...ye-lechat.html
> http://forchel.ru/20237-didaktichesk...az-zhizni.html Дидактические игры - Правильное питание, Здоровый образ жизни
> http://forchel.ru/6329-zdorovesbereg...gii-v-dou.html Здоровьесберегающие технологии в ДОУ


не могу изменить репутацию, поэтому пишу - 

*БОЛЬШУЩЕЕ СПАСИБО!!!*

----------


## СМИТТИ

Девчата, как вы группы к весне украшаете (не к 8 Марта, а именно к весне)? Так зима уже надоела, хочется по-весеннему украсить. Вот нашла в инете украшения на окна   http://mp3sort.rusfolder.net/files/35049287

----------


## strelka_64

> Так зима уже надоела, хочется по-весеннему украсить. Вот нашла в инете украшения на окна


Светик, спасибо большое за вытананки. Очень здорово!

----------


## po4emy4ka

спать хочу. бошка не варит. срочно надо спасать воспитателя. без вас никак... 

ПОМОГИТЕ!

нужно *занятие "уроки здоровья для детей и родителей"*

рою носом. пока ничего хорошего нет. пожалуйста, кто проводил что подобное, напишите. очень жду. лучше в личку.

----------


## LYPATOZEK

Девочки  доброе  утро! Помогите  пожалуйста, нужен  доклад к  педсовету  на  тему:
,,Развитие  нравственно-патриотических  качеств  личности  ребёнка  в  процессе  ознакомления   с  предметами  декоративно-прикладного  искусства,, и  к  конкурсу одежды  для  дежурств  в  группе : Слова  представления  о форме  дежурных, или  что-нибудь  о  дежурстве в  стихах. Перекопала  весь  интернет  ничего  интересного  не  нашла. Заранее  спасибо  за  помощь.

----------


## ольга дьячок

Добрый день! Девочки у кого есть Бурова А.П. "Организация игровой деятельности детей дошкольного возраста" и Гавриш Н."Методика розвития связной речи". За ранее огромное спасибо!!!

----------


## ОЙКОВ

> обрый день! Девочки у кого есть Бурова А.П. "Организация игровой деятельности детей дошкольного возраста" и Гавриш Н."Методика розвития связной речи". За ранее огромное спасибо!!!


http://slovyanochka.at.ua/publ/organ...akladi/1-1-0-2

----------


## buba_nata

Девочки!!!! Просьба, участвую в конкурсе сайтов (нужен сертификат для аттестации на высшую), зайдите ко мне, может кто оставит свои материалы или метод. лит-ру. Буду очень вам признательна!
Мой адрес http://bubanata.ucoz.ru
Там есть на главной страницы инструкция по заполнению "добавления материала" и можно зайти на форум добавить свои темы для обсуждения. Если есть какие то вопросы или пожелания все в "обратную связь", обещаю ответить.

----------


## Фрося

Девочки, добрый день! Помогите, пожалуйста, найти книгу Григорьевой Г.Г. Игровые приемы в обучении дошкольников изобразительной деятельности. СПАСИБО!

----------


## elena-1972

> Девочки, добрый день! Помогите, пожалуйста, найти книгу Григорьевой Г.Г. Игровые приемы в обучении дошкольников изобразительной деятельности. СПАСИБО!


Добрый вечер! У меня есть эта книга,  какой материал из нее Вам нужен, могу отсканировать.

----------


## Людмила Владимировна

Здесь предлагают скачать эту книгу, но требуют номер телефона.
Как-то не рискну. Может кто знает этот файлообменник- там много всего предлагают. Боюсь что разведут на СМС.
http://get-fiille1.r8ei.vv.cc/?query...%D1%82%D0%B8.+

----------


## strelka_64

> Может кто знает этот файлообменник- там много всего предлагают. Боюсь что разведут на СМС.
> http://get-fiille1.r8ei.vv.cc/?query...%D1%82%D0%B8.+


У меня Касперский вообще блокирует.

----------


## АнютикА

Ищу календарное и перспективное планирование на год с учетом ФГТ! Помогите, пожалуйста!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Smile3:  :Blush2:

----------


## Irina Vacilevna

Для какой группы?

----------


## Фрося

> Добрый вечер! У меня есть эта книга,  какой материал из нее Вам нужен, могу отсканировать


Спасибо за отклик. Мне она нужна для написания контрольной работы по методике ИЗО (учусь в универе) по теме: "Игровые приемы в руководстве изодеятельностью детей младшего дошк.возр." (значение игровых приемов, виды игровых приемов, методика использования игровых приемов в обучении изодеятельности) Если что-то есть в этой книге, чтобы раскрыть эти вопросы, то буду Вам очень признательна, если отсканируете  :Blush2: 




> Здесь предлагают скачать эту книгу, но требуют номер телефона


Это развод ((((

----------


## Людмила Владимировна

Спасибо за информацию. С праздником, дорогие коллеги!

----------


## tatuchka

Помогите, пожалуйста, нужен проект на тему " Мой папа - защитник Родины"

----------


## elena-1972

[QUOTE=Фрося;4596678]Спасибо за отклик. Мне она нужна для написания контрольной работы по методике ИЗО (учусь в универе) по теме: "Игровые приемы в руководстве изодеятельностью детей младшего дошк.возр." (значение игровых приемов, виды игровых приемов, методика использования игровых приемов в обучении изодеятельности) Если что-то есть в этой книге, чтобы раскрыть эти вопросы, то буду Вам очень признательна, если отсканируете  :Blush2: 


Отсканировала, посмотрите по ссылке: http://yadi.sk/d/WqG7XTlT3Ccc7  В файлах виды игровых приемов, методика использования в младшей группе

----------


## elena-1972

> Ищу календарное и перспективное планирование на год с учетом ФГТ! Помогите, пожалуйста!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Посмотрите по этой ссылке: http://www.twirpx.com/library/misc/ Только нужна регистрация.

----------


## Людмила Владимировна

Здравствуйте, прошу совета. Скоро в апреле ожидаем проверку документации в детсаду.Дорогие методисты, подскажите что должно быть в кабинете. Как правильно оформить документы по тематическому
 контролю. Сегодня обновила Положение о тематическом контроле, таблицы- схемы переложила в одну папку. Может у кого есть материал для образца

----------


## Татьяна Федик

Разминка "Подбери слова" очень здорово все подобрано.Завтра обязательно проверю своих детей, об этом мы много раз говорили и теперь стоит проверить их знания. Спасибо.

----------


## Саша и Наташа

С праздником широкой масленницы коллеги! Предлагаем игры с блинами и не только! Например манок чтобы выбрать 2 команды - "С чем блины бывают?" мальчики и девочки по очереди называют начинки для блинов, их поддерживают аплодисментами остальные если им нравится. образовавшимся командам до 9 человек (по закону тимбилдинга) раздают яркие прыгательные резинки и предлагают "Спечь" растянуть руками и показать в плоскости зрителям следующие блины: Самый большой, самый маленький, треугольный, круглый, прямоугольный , квадратный, ромбовидный, звездочкой, цветочком...
Больше сценариев и игр на нашем сайте http://sasha-natasha.mk.ua/scenarii_...den_rozhdenija

----------


## ЮлияВладимировна

Здравствуйте! Очень нужна помощь! Буду очень признательна,если кто-то откликнется! Работаю совсем недавно,опыта практически нет,не знаю,где найти интересующую меня тему:"Индивидуально-личностная направленность на прогулке"! Начальство требует материал срочно! Спасибо большое заранее,если получится мне помочь!  :Blush2:

----------


## зизи

Девочки здравствуйте. В апреле провожу открытое занятие с 1 младшей группой. Тема: "Нравственно-патриотическое воспитание дошкольников" За основу на занятии хотела взять фольклор(песенки, потешки...), может знакомство с матрешкой. Может кто-то проводил подобное, помогите пожалуйста.

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> За основу на занятии хотела взять фольклор


На дворе весна - есть календарные весенние заклички-припевки, они просты в исполнении, так как именно дети закликали весну.
Думаю, что в вашем регионе в любом случае они есть, а подобный материал можно спросить у местных фольк коллективов.

----------


## strelka_64

> Девочки здравствуйте. В апреле провожу открытое занятие с 1 младшей группой. Тема: "Нравственно-патриотическое воспитание дошкольников" За основу на занятии хотела взять фольклор(песенки, потешки...), может знакомство с матрешкой


http://vospitatel.com.ua/zaniatia/mi...atreshkoi.html
А это про семью, может быть понравится  http://www.maaam.ru/detskijsad/konsp...eme-semja.html

----------


## marinusia

Девочки! Подскажите, пожалуйста,  кто работает с интерактивными досками? Поделитесь впечатлениями, какую доску лучше купить, какой нужен проектор, программное обеспечение? Спасибо!

----------


## зизи

Спасибо большое. Решила взять за основу занятия матрешку, а там и потешки и песенки с матрешкой.

----------


## RYBKA

> Спасибо большое. Решила взять за основу занятия матрешку, а там и потешки и песенки с матрешкой.


Может Вам это пригодится? 
http://matveyrybka.ucoz.ru/news/kons...012-12-28-1777

----------


## Иннка

Шановні колеги, прошу вашої допомоги!!!!! отримую другу вищу освіту за фахом вихователя, маю складати державні іспити. Можливо у когось є методички або книги з окремих методик дошкільної освіти: методика ознайомлення дітей з природою, методика розвитку рідного мовлення, теорія та методика образотворчої діяльності дітей дошкільного віку, теорія та методика фізичного виховання, теорія та методика формування елементарних математичних уявлень.  можливо у когось збереглися такі методички, прошу зі мною поділитися!!!!! завчасне спасибі!!!

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> отримую другу вищу освіту


А я даже один институт ни как не закончу....................... некогда)))))))))

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> Шановні колеги, прошу вашої допомоги!!!!! отримую другу вищу освіту за фахом вихователя, маю складати державні іспити. Можливо у когось є методички або книги з окремих методик дошкільної освіти: методика ознайомлення дітей з природою, методика розвитку рідного мовлення, теорія та методика образотворчої діяльності дітей дошкільного віку, теорія та методика фізичного виховання, теорія та методика формування елементарних математичних уявлень. можливо у когось збереглися такі методички, прошу зі мною поділитися!!!!! завчасне спасибі!!!


Для тех, кто ни чего не понял - перевожу)))))))))


*Уважаемые коллеги, прошу вашей помощи!!!!! получаю второе высшее образование по специальности воспитателя, необходимо сдавать государственные экзамены. Может у кого есть методички или книги из отдельных методик дошкольного образования: методика ознакомления детей с природой, методика развития родной речи, теория и методика изобразительной деятельности детей дошкольного возраста, теория и методика физического воспитания, теория и методика формирования элементарных математических навыков. может у кого сохранились такие методички, прошу со мной поделиться!!!!! заблаговременное спасибо!!!*

----------


## kssisa

Девочки, помогите, пожалуйста.  Нужна мне музыка веселая и быстрая для подвижной игры "Собери шарики". В апреле показываю открытое занятие по валеологии в 1 младшей группе. И не могу найти подходящую музыку для этой игры

----------


## Наяна

Уважаемые труженицы ! Помогите! У меня через неделю аттестация, скажите , что должно быть в папке по здоровьесбережению? Живу в Московской области! Очень нужна ваша помощь.

----------


## laks_arina

Девочки, я из соседнего раздела музыкального, заглянула к вам с просьбой, нужны театрализованные игры для всех возрастов. Помогите, пожалуйста. Можно в личку. ОЧЕНЬ НУЖНО!!!

----------


## Наяна

Девочки! Помогите, Через неделю аттестация. подскажите пожалуйста. что должно быть в папке по ЗОЖ. Живу в Московской области.

----------


## Иннка

> А я даже один институт ни как не закончу....................... некогда)))))))))


)))))) мне тоже некогда , но законы у нас такие, что приходиться "грызть гранит науки"))))))

----------


## Иннка

> Девочки, помогите, пожалуйста.  Нужна мне музыка веселая и быстрая для подвижной игры "Собери шарики". В апреле показываю открытое занятие по валеологии в 1 младшей группе. И не могу найти подходящую музыку для этой игры


делюсь музычкой, веселая, хорошая, сама использовала на открытом занятии 
http://files.mail.ru/0FBE0390C8804B9E8C3CEAFC8B809EE3

----------


## kssisa

> делюсь музычкой, веселая, хорошая, сама использовала на открытом занятии 
> http://files.mail.ru/0FBE0390C8804B9E8C3CEAFC8B809EE3


Спасибо большое!!!

----------


## smoljanka

> Уважаемые труженицы ! Помогите! У меня через неделю аттестация, скажите , что должно быть в папке по здоровьесбережению? Живу в Московской области! Очень нужна ваша помощь.


ВИДЫ ЗДОРОВЬЕСБЕРЕГАЮЩИХ ПЕДАГОГИЧЕСКИХ ТЕХНОЛОГИЙ И ВОЗМОЖНОСТИ ИХ ПРИМЕНЕНИЯ В ДОУ
http://files.mail.ru/D2E93C77E7634B738460F7F500F252F3

----------


## elena-1972

Могу поделиться ответами на вопросы по методикам

----------


## СМИТТИ

> Могу поделиться ответами на вопросы по методикам


Конечно делитесь. Думаю, что многим пригодится. Будем вам очень благодарны

----------


## laks_arina

*Девочки, я с раздела музруков, прошу помощи. Мне нужны игры ТЕАТРАЛИЗОВАННЫЕ по развитию речи. ПОМОГИТЕ, пожалуйста.*

----------


## elena-1972

*Иннка*,  
ответы по методикам: ссылка http://yadi.sk/d/Mfm0BnV43gPV0

----------


## elena-1972

Я тоже прошу помощи:пишу контрольную,  надо составить программу коммуникативного развития детей старшего дошкольного возраста.спасибо

----------


## strelka_64

> Я тоже прошу помощи:пишу контрольную, надо составить программу коммуникативного развития детей старшего дошкольного возраста.спасибо


Посмотрите здесь, может быть пригодится

http://www.maaam.ru/detskijsad/progr...-vozrasta.html
http://festival.1september.ru/articles/614553/
http://www.detsadclub.ru/zametki-dly...lnogo-vozrasta

----------


## elena-1972

*strelka_64*, Спасибо, вы меня спасли! :Yahoo:

----------


## зизи

> Может Вам это пригодится? 
> http://matveyrybka.ucoz.ru/news/kons...012-12-28-1777


Спасибо большое, обязательно гляну!!!

----------


## Вета

Подскажите, пожалуйста, правила маркировки мебели в ДУ.  :Tender: 
Или где про это можно прочитать?.
Спасибо!!!

----------


## ulala

> Подскажите, пожалуйста, правила маркировки мебели в ДУ. 
> Или где про это можно прочитать?.
> Спасибо!!!



"Об утверждении СанПиН 2.4.1.2660-10 "Санитарно-эпидемиологические требования к устройству, содержанию и организации режима работы в дошкольных организациях"

группа роста детей (мм)    группа мебели   высота стола (мм)   высота стула (мм)
до 850                                     00                     340                             180
свыше 850 до 1000                   0                      400                             220
1000-1150                                1                      460                             260
1150-1300                                2                      520                             300
1300-1450                                3                      580                             340
1450-1600                                4                      640                             380


Раньше была еще маркировка по цвету, но я не помню, надо смотреть на работе.

----------


## Мелодия69

УВАЖАЕМЫЕ ВОСПИТАТЕЛИ, ЗДРАВСТВУЙТЕ! Я С СОСЕДНЕГО РАЗДЕЛА МУЗ.РУКОВОДИТЕЛЕЙ. ОЧЕНЬ ХОЧУ ПОМОЧЬ СВОЕЙ  ПОДРУГЕ - ВОСПИТАТЕЛЮ В ПОИСКАХ ЛЮБЫХ МАТЕРИАЛОВ ПО ТРИЗу, СВЯЗАННЫХ  С МАТЕМАТИКОЙ ДЛЯ ПОДГОТОВИТЕЛЬНОЙ ГРУППЫ. МАТЕРИАЛ НУЖЕН ДЛЯ ОТКРЫТОГО ЗАНЯТИЯ. ПОМОГИТЕ, ПОЖАЛУЙСТА! ЕСЛИ МОЖНО, ТО В ЛИЧКУ....

----------


## laks_arina

> *Девочки, я с раздела музруков, прошу помощи. Мне нужны игры ТЕАТРАЛИЗОВАННЫЕ по развитию речи. ПОМОГИТЕ, пожалуйста.*


Девочки, выручайте!

----------


## СМИТТИ

> Девочки, выручайте!


Посмотрите, может что и пригодится: http://kuban-mama.ru/teatralizovannie_igri/
http://nsportal.ru/detskii-sad/razvi...-voobrazheniya
http://nsportal.ru/detskii-sad/razvi...i-doshkolnikov
http://nsportal.ru/detskii-sad/razno...h-doshkolnikov
http://mdou153.togliatty.rosshkola.r...tral_igri.aspx
http://50ds.ru/detsad/metodist/9246-...-vozrasta.html

----------


## Людмила Владимировна

Уважаемые коллеги. У нас в районе проходит конкурс  детских музыкальных номеров среди детсадов. Подскажите, где можно найти небольшие стишки для приветствия жюри-гостей  для открытия концертной программы и стихи между номерами.

----------


## Neffy

> Уважаемые коллеги. У нас в районе проходит конкурс  детских музыкальных номеров среди детсадов. Подскажите, где можно найти небольшие стишки для приветствия жюри-гостей  для открытия концертной программы и стихи между номерами.


*Вот мой сценарий концерта)))*  http://yadi.sk/d/ZNKkNoB93M0W3

----------


## Людмила Владимировна

Спасибо, уже скачиваю.

----------


## lena osipova

Девочки, срочно нужно дидактическое пособие "Метафоры" (может это не точное название..).  СПАСИБО!

----------


## anya1985

Добрый вечер! Прошу помощи! Закончила действовать вторая категория по сроку, решила сдавать на первую категорию, знаю перечень документов, которые необходимо предоставить комиссии, а вот что, и как это все происходит после принятия комиссией заявления, даже не представляю. Пожалуйста, поделитесь личным опытом получения 1 категории.

----------


## Веруня

Здравствуйте, давно не общалось здесь. Прошу помощи, девочки кто знаком с Инклюзивным образованием??? Необходимо разработать занятие в инклюзивном образовательном учреждении примеры заданий или форм организации занятий, опирающихся на предложенные основания и идеологию: учет индивидуальных образовательных потребностей и направленность на кооперацию детей друг с другом. Пожалуйста кто работает, подскажите. это как я понимаю занятие, как прописать работу с особыми детьми, я не совсем понимаю или просто больше уделять внимания, я имею ввиду индивидуальная работа с такими детьми или  делается упор на подборку материала? Подскажите дайте толчок.

----------


## Людмила Владимировна

> Здравствуйте, давно не общалось здесь. Прошу помощи, девочки кто знаком с Инклюзивным образованием??? Необходимо разработать занятие в инклюзивном образовательном учреждении примеры заданий или форм организации занятий, опирающихся на предложенные основания и идеологию: учет индивидуальных образовательных потребностей и направленность на кооперацию детей друг с другом. Пожалуйста кто работает, подскажите. это как я понимаю занятие, как прописать работу с особыми детьми, я не совсем понимаю или просто больше уделять внимания, я имею ввиду индивидуальная работа с такими детьми или  делается упор на подборку материала? Подскажите дайте толчок.


Очень интересное направление. Может такие эксклюзивные занятия похожи на кружковую работу.Где занимаются с подгруппой детей с учетом их способностей, интересов и уровня усвоения материала.

----------


## Людмила Владимировна

> Добрый вечер! Прошу помощи! Закончила действовать вторая категория по сроку, решила сдавать на первую категорию, знаю перечень документов, которые необходимо предоставить комиссии, а вот что, и как это все происходит после принятия комиссией заявления, даже не представляю. Пожалуйста, поделитесь личным опытом получения 1 категории.


В нашем саду была аттестация в октябре. Все прошло гладко. В основном заполнили документы на каждого аттестуемого. Я писала экспертные заключения на основе самоанализа каждого педагога своей деятельности. Они заполняли таблицы, выданные нашим отделом образования. Везде по -разному. Узнайте у своего начальства вашу форму прохождения аттестации.

----------


## Веруня

Людмила Владимировна благодарю вас за быстрый отклик, да возможно вы правы, что кружковая работа подходит, т.к. там собираются люди имеющие свой круг интересов. Мне не совсем ясно как это отобразить в конспекте???? Вот в чем вопрос ???????? 
Читаю статью: «В основу инклюзивного образования положена идеология, которая исключает любую дискриминацию детей, которая обеспечивает равное отношение ко всем людям, но создает особые условия для детей, имеющих особые образовательные потребности. Инклюзивное образование – процесс развития общего образования, который подразумевает доступность образования для всех, в плане приспособления к различным нуждам всех детей, что обеспечивает доступ к образованию для детей с особыми потребностями.

----------


## pedagogovna

Веруня, а какой возраст, какая группа и вообще- структура дефекта ваших детей- напишите подробнее, может так легче будет сориентироваться

----------


## СМИТТИ

Девчата, я к вам с вопросом. Предложили подработать в центре развития: занятия с дошколятами 3-4 и 4-5 лет. Занятия длительностью 1,5часа. Программы не дают, говорят:  сами проводите по своей программе. Опыта такого рода нет совсем. Хуже всего то, что уже конец учебного года, детки незнакомые, что они знают и умеют - мне неизвестно. Спрашивала, что они проходили, как занимались - все покрыто мраком. По подготовке к школе у меня есть и наработки, и материалы, по средней группе тоже кое-что есть, но как это все использовать, пока непонятно. Думаю, что занятие надо начинать с круга приветствия, далее должен быть единый какой-то сюжет или отдельные задания? Девочки, у кого есть опыт, может план работы, поделитесь, пожалуйста. Буду благодарна любой помощи.

----------


## Людмила Владимировна

Может у психологов есть информация. Зайдите на сайт"Детский сад "Семь гномов".

----------


## pedagogovna

> Девчата, я к вам с вопросом. Предложили подработать в центре развития: занятия с дошколятами 3-4 и 4-5 лет. Занятия длительностью 1,5часа. Программы не дают, говорят: сами проводите по своей программе. Опыта такого рода нет совсем. Хуже всего то, что уже конец учебного года, детки незнакомые, что они знают и умеют - мне неизвестно.


посмотрите идеи 
http://www.twirpx.com/files/pedagogics/preschool/plans/ 
http://www.twirpx.com/files/pedagogi...ol/adaptation/

----------


## СМИТТИ

Девчата, опять за помощью. Благодаря Оксане (pedagogovna) нашла интересные книги, но скачать не получается. Может у кого они есть, поделитесь, пожалуйста:

----------


## po4emy4ka

2 И 4 КНИГА ТЕБЕ В РАБОТЕ НЕ НАДО. И ВООБЩЕ, СТАРАЙСЯ ОПИРАТЬСЯ НА "РЕКОМЕНДОВАННУЮ" ЛИТЕРАТУРУ.

----------


## СМИТТИ

*po4emy4ka*, Инночка, это мне надо как раз для работы в центре развития с малютками от 1 года до 2 лет. Уже одно занятие провела, даже пожалела, что согласилась. Не думала, что с такими детками так тяжело (у самой дети большие, уж позабыла какого это - 1 год). Я перед ними вся "расстилаюсь". а они к маме на руки забрались и хоть ты головой об стенку бейся. К концу занятия подход нашла ко всем деткам, но это было очень сложно. Теперь знаю, что от них можно ждать, что им интересно, но хотелось бы как-то все это разнообразить, а литературы мало. Просмотрела в инете несколько видеороликов таких занятий, так там кажется так все просто! А на самом деле ......    Вот, называется, захотела подзаработать. А отказываться уже неудобно, да и не привыкла я так быстро сдаваться. Мне надо до лета дотянуть. 
Так что, девчата, у кого есть эта литература, поделитесь, пожалуйста, очень-очень прошу!!!!!!

----------


## po4emy4ka

> для работы в центре развития с малютками от 1 года до 2 лет


Света, поищи игры Железновых. у музруков много их. можно просто скачать с интернета. для малышей называются "МУЗЫКА С МАМОЙ". как работать - есть видео всех игр. кидай в поиск и жми видео. лучше я еще не видела. не найдешь - пиши. помогу. не поняла сразу, с кем ты начинаешь работать... прости...

Света, старайся, чтоб мамы были рядом и с детками все выполняли.

----------


## pedagogovna

*СМИТТИ,*Света, я тоже не поняла!!  Тогда берите всё с музычкой- с действиями параллельно. Песенки типа "Где же наши ручки",рисовать ладошками совместно с мамочками. Всё на эмоциях... Но это так сложно! У меня дети с умственной отсталостью- в принципе- это то же, что и у вас. Сейчас накидаю книги и пособия, скину ссылочку.
Написала в ЛС.

----------


## anya1985

Добрый вечер, всем! Помогите пожалуйста, подскажите как можно выложить на сайте фотографии с поделками детей? Заранее огромное спасибо!

----------


## strelka_64

> Добрый вечер, всем! Помогите пожалуйста, подскажите как можно выложить на сайте фотографии с поделками детей? Заранее огромное спасибо!


Посмотрите здесь  http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=133332

----------


## pedagogovna

СМИТТИ,Света,вот Чиндилова О.В. Детский сад 2100. Образовательная программа для детей раннего возраста (2-3 года). Примерная основная общеобразовательная программа дошкольного образования (Проект) PDFМ.: Баласс, 2012. – 496 с. (Образовательная система «Школа 2100».)

Программы развития и воспитания детей дошкольного возраста «Детский сад 2100» опираются на лучшие традиции отечественного образования, заложенные академиком РАО А.А. Леонтьевым.
В сборник включены две программы: Образовательная программа «Детский сад 2100» для детей раннего возраста (2–3 года) и Примерная основная общеобразовательная программа дошкольного образования «Детский сад 2100» для детей 3–7 лет (проект), а также примерное планирование образовательной деятельности в группах раннего возраста.
Образовательная программа «Детский сад 2100» для детей раннего возраста (2–3 года) разработана в соответствии с действующими СанПиН.
Проект Примерной основной общеобразовательной программы дошкольного образования «Детский сад 2100» представляет собой переработанный вариант Комплексной программы развития и воспитания «Детский сад 2100» и полностью соответствует Федеральным государственным требованиям к структуре основной общеобразовательной программы дошкольного образования.
Надо?http://dfiles.ru/files/0lnean299

----------


## pedagogovna

Физическое воспитание и развитие детей раннего возраста. КрохаАвтор/составитель: Кочетова Н.П.Издательство: Просвещение, 2008
Игры и занятия для детей
Методическое пособие включает систему обучения и развития движений у детей от рождения до 3 лет. Оно адресовано воспитателям дошкольных учреждений, родителям, всем, кто заботится о физическом развитии и здоровье малышей. Книга написана в соответствии с программой по воспитанию, обучению и развитию детей до трех лет "Кроха".
http://dfiles.ru/files/v6iro369y



> девчата, у кого есть эта литература, поделитесь, пожалуйста, очень-очень прошу!!!!!!

----------


## СМИТТИ

Девочки, милые, Инна, Оксана, спасибо вам огромное!!!

----------


## anya1985

Добрый день! Помогите пожалуйста, подскажите как и куда можно выложить свои статьи и фотографии работ детей.

----------


## anya1985

Заранее огромное спасибо!

----------


## anya1985

Привет всем! У меня огромная просьба о помощи. На июнь месяц у меня назначено комиссия, хочу получить первую категорию. Работаю я воспитателем в ясельной группе, ребятки практически все не говорящие. Посоветуй, где можно посмотреть наработки занятий по развитию речи в ясельной группе. Очень давно не работала с ясельным возрастом, поэтому многое позабылось, а занятие хочется провести не стандартное.

----------


## strelka_64

> Посоветуй, где можно посмотреть наработки занятий по развитию речи в ясельной группе.


http://www.maaam.ru/detskijsad/zanja...e-kolobok.html
http://nsportal.ru/detskii-sad/risov...aselnoy-gruppe
http://festival.1september.ru/articles/610297/
http://www.bibliofond.ru/view.aspx?id=96696

----------

ефимушка (19.03.2016)

----------


## anya1985

Спасибо большое, нашла много интересных конспектов.

----------


## anya1985

Добрый день! Подскажите пожалуйста где можно посмотреть полный перечень документов, которые нужно собрать воспитателю в портфолио на первую категорию. Примерно знаю, но хотелось бы быть уверенной, что собрала всё необходимое. Заранее спасибо.

----------


## Оптимистка

> Добрый день! Подскажите пожалуйста где можно посмотреть полный перечень документов, которые нужно собрать воспитателю в портфолио на первую категорию. Примерно знаю, но хотелось бы быть уверенной, что собрала всё необходимое. Заранее спасибо.


У нас в городе разработан лист оценивания. При аттестации педагоги ориентируются на него. Дома нашелся только примерный вариант http://narod.ru/disk/8547093001.8808...D1%8F.pdf.html

----------


## po4emy4ka

> Работаю я воспитателем в ясельной группе, ребятки практически все не говорящие. Посоветуй, где можно посмотреть наработки занятий по развитию речи в ясельной группе.


посмотри пальчиковые игры Железновых. это самое лучшее для открытых и не говорящих в яслях.

инсценирование не пройдет. музыку Железновых с текстами можно у наших музруков скачать

----------


## КовалеваСВ

Уважаемые коллеги, прошу помощи! Дано 6 предметов. Нужно найти им применение в детском саду. Показать на практике их применение, указав ОБЛАСТЬ ПОЗНАНИЯ и возраст детей. Помогите! Завтра конкурс! Вот эти предметы: скакалка, флажок, носовой платочек, розовая лента, клубок шерстяных ниток и связка ключей. У меня, конечно, есть свои мысли, но, хотелось бы и свежие идеи. СПАСИБО!!!

----------


## anya1985

Добрый вечер, всем! Подскажите пожалуйста как выложить на сайт свою стать. пробую, а у меня ничего не получается. Заранее спасибо!

----------


## strelka_64

> Добрый вечер, всем! Подскажите пожалуйста как выложить на сайт свою стать. пробую, а у меня ничего не получается. Заранее спасибо!


http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=133332

----------


## Валерия Вержакова

*Всех участников конкурса, зрителей и ценителей хореографии приглашаем

на церемонию оглашения результатов  IV онлайн конкурса хореографических постановок
"IN-KU AMAZING DANCE" "ТАНЦЕВАЛЬНОЕ СОЗВЕЗДИЕ - 2013" и вручения призов.*

 *РЕЗУЛЬТАТЫ ЗДЕСЬ!*

----------


## elena-1972

Добрый день всем! Помогите пожалуйста: пишу контрольную, нужна книга Н.В.Микляевой "Основы финансово-хозяйственной деятельности ДОУ".  :061:

----------


## anya1985

Добрый вечер, подскажите пожалуйста как можно красочно оформить портфолио воспитателя на первую категорию, где можно скачать шаблоны листов для портфолио и как вставить свою фотографию на красочный титульный лист? Заранее спасибо.

----------


## pedagogovna

> Добрый вечер, подскажите пожалуйста как можно красочно оформить портфолио воспитателя на первую категорию, где можно скачать шаблоны листов для портфолио и как вставить свою фотографию на красочный титульный лист? Заранее спасибо.


http://forchel.ru/ здесь в поиске забейте "портфолио воспитателя " или http://detsad-kitty.ru/index.php?do=search

----------


## strelka_64

> Добрый вечер, подскажите пожалуйста как можно красочно оформить портфолио воспитателя на первую категорию, где можно скачать шаблоны листов для портфолио и как вставить свою фотографию на красочный титульный лист? Заранее спасибо.


http://www.google.ru/search?q=%D0%BC...w=1280&bih=923
Выбирайте!

----------


## anya1985

Спасибо большое! Такой выбор, прямо глаза разбегаются.

----------


## po4emy4ka

Девочки, доброе утро!
наш сад претендует на звание "Лучший сад города". мне надо сделать интересную презентацию. помогите идеями. лучше в личку.

----------


## anya1985

Привет всем! я опубликовала статью на сайте, подскажите можно ли здесь заказать свидетельство о публикации и как это сделать.

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> можно ли здесь заказать свидетельство о публикации и как это сделать.


Думаю, что этот вопрос лучше задать модераторам форума - может что подскажут - я, честно, не знаю.

----------


## Валерия Вержакова

> Привет всем! я опубликовала статью на сайте, подскажите можно ли здесь заказать свидетельство о публикации и как это сделать.


вот целый раздел на форуме, посвященный именно этому вопросу! *Свидетельства о публикации авторских материалов*




> Этот раздел для тех, кому нужны подтверждающие документы о публикации авторских материалов на сайте, о создании своей авторской темы на форуме, об участии в онлайн- конкурсах, проводимых под эгидой МОД ИН-КУ, т.е. всем, кто готовится к аттестации и собирает аттестационную папку.

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> вот целый раздел на форуме, посвященный именно этому вопросу! Свидетельства о публикации авторских материалов


Спасибо тебе - я и не знал, что такое чудо у нас есть!

----------


## Виктория1509

помогите! я не работала никогда с контингентом 4-6 лет нужна программа для летнего лагеря 9 дней в лесу!!!!!

----------


## tatka84

А наш уголок по лепке называется "Юные архитекторы". Я пока что такого названия ни у кого не встречала.


> Добрый день! Девочки помогите пожалуйста с названием уголка творчества (рисование, лепка).

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

*tatka84*, 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...BF%D0%BA%D0%B0
Может что тут будет)))))))

----------


## ParNat

Здравствуйте! Коллеги, пожалуйста, поделитесь своим опытом! Есть задумка запланировать на следующий учебный год конкурс профессионального мастерства по типу "Воспитатель года", только не для воспитателей, а для педагогов доп. образования, узких специалистов (по номинациям). Помогите придумать интересное название этого конкурса, логотип. Может быть, у вас подобные конкурсы уже проходили?

----------


## Валерия Вержакова

*Воспитатель-мужчина в детском саду? 
Как Вы на это смотрите?* 
Приглашаю коллег присоединиться к опросу в группе нашего детского сада! Поддержите диалог!
Примите участие в опросе! 

http://odnoklassniki.ru/detskysad18/...62116961274712

----------


## natalia100

Українські колеги! Може у когось є Програма художньо-естетичного розвитку дітей раннього та дошкільного віку "Радість творчості" авт. Борщ Р.М., Самойлик Д.В.

----------


## Марья Викторовна

Здравствуйте)) прошу помощи у коллег из России очень нужна *программа "Дружные ребята. Воспитание гуманных чувств и отношений у дошкольников*". Возможно кто-то по ней работает, и есть возможность отсканировать хотя бы отдельные главы. Спасибо :flower:

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

*Марья Викторовна*, загляни сюда, может кто откликнется:
http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=364
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=137818
http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=183
http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=184
http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=178
http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=230

Изучай))))))

----------


## Veland123

добрый вечер, коллеги! я инструктор физкультуры, но меня попросили помочь найти планирование по  программе "Кроха", у нас в сентябре проверка, а девочки в группе молодые. будьте добры. спасибо

----------


## Виолетта72

*strelka_64*, спасибо за помощь, и ещё просьба, не будет ли у Вас календарного планирования на август,ежедневного для первой младшей группы. Заранее благодарна!

----------


## Anneska

Девочки, поделитесь пожалуйста Рабочей тетрадью Комплексные занятия под ред. Н.Е. Вераксы. Первая младшая группа. Заранее благодарна.

----------


## strelka_64

> strelka_64, спасибо за помощь, и ещё просьба, не будет ли у Вас календарного планирования на август,ежедневного для первой младшей группы. Заранее благодарна!


Такого материала у меня нет. Извините, что не смогла помочь!

----------


## MakaRock

Очень нуждаюсь в книгах, помогите, коллеги: :Blush2: 
1. Алёшина Н.В. "Ознакомление дошкольников с окружающим и социальной действительностью" (подготовительная группа) издательство ЦТЛ "Москва" 2005 г. Серия: Воспитание человека.
2. Загуменная А.А. "Социально-личностное развитие дошкольников" (подготовительная группа) издательство "Учитель" Волгоград 2012 г. Серия:В помощь педагогу ДОУ" в соответствии с ФГТ.
Может, у кого-нибудь есть сканированные книги, буду очень благодарна  (можно в личку)

----------


## Вера55

девочки, просьба ко всем знатокам детской поэзии: продолжаю поиски автора стихотворения "вышла Танечка во двор, ах, как много сору, ветер носит этот сор от крыльца к забору. Где укрыться от жары, поиграть с друзьями? ведь бывают же дворы чистые, с цветами..." Буду очень благодарна и за полный текст.

----------


## lune

Девочки очень срочно нужна статья из журнала "Вихователь-методист дошкільного закладу"  №06/2013 а статья  Книжка — вихователь і учитель, або Як допомогти дитині відкрити важливі смисли за допомогою художнього твору
Автор(и): Наталя ГАВРИШ
стр. 4-12 может кому не сложно отсканировать и скинуть

----------


## ta-khrust

Девочки очень нужны мастер классы по применению мяча в театральной деятельности, но можно и в других областях.Пожалуйста подкиньте идеи!У меня 2 младшая группа.

----------


## strelka_64

> Девочки очень нужны мастер классы по применению мяча в театральной деятельности, но можно и в других областях.Пожалуйста подкиньте идеи!У меня 2 младшая группа.


Может быть, это пригодится или натолкнёт на какую-то идею
http://dohcolonoc.ru/cons/1218-maste...j-u-detej.html
http://www.maaam.ru/stati/detskie-sa...vym-igram.html

----------


## ta-khrust

strelka_64 спасибо.Кое что взяла для себя.

----------


## tatuchka

Здравствуйте! Прошу помощи по написанию курсовой по психологии. Тема "Развитие воображения у детей".Нужен материал к практической части. Заранее благодарна.

----------


## Валерия Вержакова

*
Группа "Детский сад №18 "НАСТЕНЬКА" г.Астрахань" в "Одноклассниках" 
приглашает всех тех, кто неразрывно связан с дошкольным образованием к себе в гости!
Присоединяйтесь! 
Станьте участниками нашей группы!*
*
Заглянуть на огонёк к "Настеньке"!*

----------


## alajy

ищу программу по еколого-валеологична "джерела здоровья" для дошкольников

----------


## СМИТТИ

Девчата, кто умеет, переведите, пожалуйста, книгу из pdf формата в *doc* формат. Скачать книгу можно здесь: 
Современные подходы к процессу образования средних дошкольников: 
http://vuzer.info/load/psihologia/so...ja/3-1-0-26178

Буду вам очень-очень благодарна!!!!

----------


## ParNat

Здравствуйте! В этом году согласилась на руководство методическим объединением для воспитателей и педагогов-экологов по проблеме "Организация познавательно-исследовательской и опытно-экспериментальной деятельности детей дошкольного возраста в условиях современного ДОУ". В настоящий момент нахожусь на стадии планирования. Поделитесь пожалуйста опытом  :Ok: , идеями о том, что будет более интересно и актуально педагогам узнать по данной теме. Заранее спасибо! :Tender:

----------


## Marusay

> Девчата, кто умеет, переведите, пожалуйста, книгу из pdf формата в *doc* формат. Скачать книгу можно здесь: 
> Современные подходы к процессу образования средних дошкольников: 
> http://vuzer.info/load/psihologia/so...ja/3-1-0-26178
> 
> Буду вам очень-очень благодарна!!!!


http://files.mail.ru/F3EB8C3030AF412EB7228788D3D25E53   Только редактировать некогда, простите.

----------


## RYBKA

> Девчата, кто умеет, переведите, пожалуйста, книгу из pdf формата в *doc* формат. Скачать книгу можно здесь: 
> Современные подходы к процессу образования средних дошкольников: 
> http://vuzer.info/load/psihologia/so...ja/3-1-0-26178
> 
> Буду вам очень-очень благодарна!!!!


Вот для печати конвертировала в jpg- формат
Для средней группы
http://yadi.sk/d/sQzDwI-18zDgL
Для старшей группы
http://yadi.sk/d/Py9fTSuO8zDDy

----------


## buba_nata

Привет всем! Давно не заглядывала и .... 
ParNat, я тоже согласилась стать руководителем ГМО и создала даже тему, как писала там 


> Вот мой план - прошу советов и поддержки, я знаю вмести мы СИЛА


Но не одной "силушки" не дождалась.... Так и пустует, может модератор (Инночка) удалить что ли надо, что пространство то занимать?!
Буду рада если на вашу просьбу получите ответ!!!
Как страно, когда помогаешь, пишешь.. тебя помнят к тебе обращаются, а как только нужна помощь конкретно тебе, почему то тишина....

----------


## ParNat

> Привет всем! Давно не заглядывала и .... 
> ParNat, я тоже согласилась стать руководителем ГМО и создала даже тему, как писала там 
> Но не одной "силушки" не дождалась.... Так и пустует, может модератор (Инночка) удалить что ли надо, что пространство то занимать?!
> Буду рада если на вашу просьбу получите ответ!!!
> Как страно, когда помогаешь, пишешь.. тебя помнят к тебе обращаются, а как только нужна помощь конкретно тебе, почему то тишина....


Добрый день!
Спасибо за ответ и моральную поддержку! :Tender:  Я уже составила свой план работы методического объединения, сегодня постараюсь скинуть. Сейчас на этапе составления анкеты для участников. Также планирую создать презентацию плана работы на год для первого заседания. Что получиться - скину обязательно!

----------


## ParNat

И еще раз здравствуйте! План работы методического объединения выложила в теме ГМО. Всем удачного дня!!! :Grin:

----------


## anya1985

Добрый вечер! Как же я давно не общалась с вами, очень соскучилась! Мне опять нужна ваша помощь. На какие темы можно составить занятия по изо в ясельной группе в начале года, коллективные работы. Заранее спасибо.

----------


## СМИТТИ

Девчата, очень нужна книга Петровой "Игры и упражнения для развития речи" (младший и средний возраст). Для старшего возраста можно найти в инете, а для младшего - проблематично. Кто может - помогите, пожалуйста.

----------


## buba_nata

Девчата, прошу помощи и поддержки!
Участвую в конкурсе "Эссе "Я и моя профессия", посмотрите, если понравится проголосуйте!
http://dou-profi.ru/Besplatnye_konku...pitatelem.html
Буду благодарна!

----------


## Оля Алешина

> На какие темы можно составить занятия по изо в ясельной группе в начале года, коллективные работы


 http://doshvozrast.ru/konspekt/deyatelnost03.htm 
http://nsportal.ru/detskii-sad/risov...ogramme-raduga 
http://nsportal.ru/detskii-sad/risov...ladshey-gruppe 
http://book.tr200.net/v.php?id=2142724 
http://www.twirpx.com/file/533300/

----------


## pedagogovna

> Девчата, прошу помощи и поддержки!
> Участвую в конкурсе "Эссе "Я и моя профессия", посмотрите, если понравится проголосуйте!
> http://dou-profi.ru/Besplatnye_konku...pitatelem.html
> Буду благодарна!


Наташа, просто на руку "нажать"?голос только 1 был

----------


## СМИТТИ

> Девчата, прошу помощи и поддержки!
> Участвую в конкурсе "Эссе "Я и моя профессия"


Наташа, проголосовала. Очень понравилось. Вы-умничка, успехов вам!!!

----------


## mim3009

> Девчата, прошу помощи и поддержки!
> Участвую в конкурсе "Эссе "Я и моя профессия", посмотрите, если понравится проголосуйте!
> http://dou-profi.ru/Besplatnye_konku...pitatelem.html
> Буду благодарна!


Наташа, мне правда очень понравилось.

----------


## strelka_64

> Участвую в конкурсе "Эссе "Я и моя профессия", посмотрите, если понравится проголосуйте!
> http://dou-profi.ru/Besplatnye_konku...pitatelem.html


Наташа, проголосовала! Удачи!

----------


## buba_nata

Всем спасибо за поддержку! 



> Наташа, просто на руку "нажать"?голос только 1 был


Да, только на 


> на руку


Писала сама, а проверила на антиплагиате, оказалось 87% только моего... Наверно слова из высказывания много взяли на плагиат.

----------


## СМИТТИ

> Девчата, очень нужна книга Петровой "Игры и упражнения для развития речи" (младший и средний возраст). Для старшего возраста можно найти в инете, а для младшего - проблематично. Кто может - помогите, пожалуйста.


Девочки, дублирую просьбу. У кого есть эта книга, поделитесь, пожалуйста.

----------


## Иннка

Доброго вечора! Звертаюся з проханням, я в цьому році вперше буду атестуватися, хочу щось цікаве і незвичайне,але з чого почати не знаю ( у мене молодша група діточок). Допоможіть ідеями будь-ласка! Завчасне спасибі!

----------


## Inna2808

Девочки. Нужна помощь! У коллеги мастер-клас по теме: Формування сенсорно-математичної компетентності - як одна з найважливіших ліній розумового розвитку.
Может кто-то встечал?

----------


## macka

> Доброго вечора! Звертаюся з проханням, я в цьому році вперше буду атестуватися, хочу щось цікаве і незвичайне,але з чого почати не знаю ( у мене молодша група діточок). Допоможіть ідеями будь-ласка! Завчасне спасибі!


Я брала тему для атестації "Розвиток пізнавальних здібностей дошкільнят за допомогою дидактичних ігор". Розробила багато дид. ігор на розвиток памяті, мислення, мовлення, класифікації та узагальнення та багато інших. Проводила відкрите заняття - районне. В результаті - перша категорія + звання "старший вихователь". Підскажіть, будь-ласка, на який термін присвоюється звання і чи треба на нього атестуватись через 5 років?

----------


## Иннка

Я так розумію, що звання присвоюється на всі роки роботи і на нього не треба більше атестуватись.Ви можете атестуватися на кваліфікаційну категорію "спеціаліст вищої категорії",а вже потім на підтвердження. можливо я щось не зрозуміла, так що в разі помилки прошу мене виправити.


> Я брала тему для атестації "Розвиток пізнавальних здібностей дошкільнят за допомогою дидактичних ігор". Розробила багато дид. ігор на розвиток памяті, мислення, мовлення, класифікації та узагальнення та багато інших. Проводила відкрите заняття - районне. В результаті - перша категорія + звання "старший вихователь". Підскажіть, будь-ласка, на який термін присвоюється звання і чи треба на нього атестуватись через 5 років?

----------


## macka

> Я так розумію, що звання присвоюється на всі роки роботи і на нього не треба більше атестуватись.Ви можете атестуватися на кваліфікаційну категорію "спеціаліст вищої категорії",а вже потім на підтвердження. можливо я щось не зрозуміла, так що в разі помилки прошу мене виправити.


спасибі за коментар

----------


## aleks2656

Девочки, нужна ваша помощь! В ноябре у нас МО по теме "Сотрудничество с социумом" Может быть у кого-то есть интересный материал по этой теме. Совместные мероприятия с родителями, библиотекой, школой и т.д.

----------


## ненька

Девочки, проголосуйте пожалуйста за мой доклад. Но прежде нужно зарегистрироваться. Регистрация слева на панели, отдельно ссылки нет. Внизу слева написано вход/регистрацияю. Нажимаете и выбираете зарегистрироваться, а дальше сможете проголосовать. Спасибо http://orley-kost.kz/index.php/ru/pe...na-kazimirovna

----------


## СМИТТИ

*ненька*,
Леночка, проголосовала. Успехов!

----------


## buba_nata

ненька, отдала свой голос! Удачи!

----------


## ненька

Девочки, спасибо.  :Ok:

----------


## strelka_64

> Девочки, проголосуйте пожалуйста за мой доклад.


Проголосовала! Удачи! :Aga:

----------


## mar62

девочки, меня попросили найти конспект открытого занятия по обучению пересказу литературного произведения ( любого) для старшей группы, может у кого нибудь есть в копилочке? Заранее благодарю.

----------


## strelka_64

> девочки, меня попросили найти конспект открытого занятия по обучению пересказу литературного произведения ( любого) для старшей группы, может у кого нибудь есть в копилочке? Заранее благодарю.


http://nsportal.ru/detskii-sad/razvi...oznakomlenie-s

----------


## pedagogovna

> Спасибо http://orley-kost.kz/index.php/ru/pe...na-kazimirovna


не открывается страница!?

----------


## алекяна

Девочки, поделитесь, пожалуйста, если у кого-то есть видеофильмом от "Обруча" "Утро радостных встреч". Книжечка у меня есть, я ее выложила в методической литературе, но хотелось бы показать своим воспитателям видео. Можно, конечно, выписать, но долго ждать(((( Заранее спасибо.

----------


## solnet

Девочки-воспитатели, я - музыкант, но прошу оказать помощь моим коллегам.... нужно провести открытое занятие на город по разделу "Ребенок и общество" для старшего возраста... поделитесь, пожалуйста у кого есть что интересное.... пишу по просьбе моего воспитателя....Заранее благодарна!

----------


## elena-1972

Добрый день всем! Коллеги, у кого есть "Диагностика детей перед поступлением в школу" Комаровой, Соломенниковой, поделитесь пожалуйста. Мне нужна диагностика математического развития детей подготовительной группы. Очень нужно, пишу диплом.  :Blush2:  Заранее спасибо.

----------


## ненька

Девочки, спасибо всем, кто проголосовал за меня. Прочитала свой доклад, получила грамоту :Grin:

----------


## ната58

Дорогие коллеги, кто ведёт кружок художественное слово.подскажите  пожалуйста с чего начать занятия в этом кружке. Какая программа, какие упражнения нужны 
.

----------


## ulala

Девочки- коллеги. Помогите, выложила в разделе "Семинар в ДОУ" план своего семинара. срочно нужно Ваше мнение. Спасибо

----------


## tamara rabe

Девочки! Подскажите, будьте добреньки - где можно скачать шаблоны для поделок с дошколятами?

----------


## strelka_64

> где можно скачать шаблоны для поделок с дошколятами?


Что вас конкретно интересует? Аппликации или объёмные поделки?

----------


## galy-a

Девочки, нет ли у кого проекта с детьми 2 мл. группы по теме "Юбилей детского сада" или может кто тему подскажет? Спасибо!

----------


## strelka_64

> Девочки, нет ли у кого проекта с детьми 2 мл. группы по теме "Юбилей детского сада" или может кто тему подскажет?


Это по вашей теме   http://do.gendocs.ru/docs/index-192273.html#5162521
А это про игрушки   http://nata020971.narod.ru/index/0-45
И ещё   http://dohcolonoc.ru/proektnaya-deya...my-zhivem.html
http://vospitatel.com.ua/zaniatia/pr...-liubimec.html
http://www.myshared.ru/slide/391507/
http://planetadetstva.net/vospitatel...ej-gruppe.html

----------


## galy-a

*strelka_64*,  спасибо, большое  :Yahoo:   :flower:

----------


## Ленти

> Девочки! Подскажите, будьте добреньки - где можно скачать шаблоны для поделок с дошколятами?


Зимние поделки http://www.chudopredki.ru/6431-zimni...kogo-sada.html
Сезонные поделки http://www.fun4child.ru/podelki/
Мягкие игрушки http://tana.ucoz.de/blog/vykrojki_mj...a/2013-05-21-8
 Но НАМНОГО ЛЕГЧЕ было бы  знать что именно Вас интересует?? И помощь была бы своевременней.

----------


## Ленти

:flower: Уважаемые коллеги , я с соседнего форума музыкальных руководителей. Завтра Всемирный день ребёнка.  На работе попросили сделать к этому дню видеоролик.  Делюсь с Вами. http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=134422&page=9 Пост 135

----------


## ненька

Девочки воспитатели, может у кого есть материал "Детский сад будущего? Какой он?". Буду рада любым идеям. Вообще задумка разбить группу слушателей курсов(заведующие детских садов) на три группы - педагоги, заведующие, дети. И задание - создать модель современного детского сада. Но нужна какая-то основа. :Blink:

----------


## margomargogo

Девочки, я с соседнего раздела муз.рук. Воспитатель попросила поискать  " Игровое занятие  для девочек и мальчиков( гендерное воспитание) дети 3-х -  4-х лет. Прошу вашей помощи, спасибо.

----------


## strelka_64

> Игровое занятие для девочек и мальчиков( гендерное воспитание) дети 3-х - 4-х лет.


http://do.gendocs.ru/docs/index-1294...page=3#3795454

----------


## margomargogo

> http://do.gendocs.ru/docs/index-1294...page=3#3795454


Спасибо,для малышей так мало материал, Что приходится собирать по крохам. Еще раз спасибо..

----------


## ssaxter

Помогите!  Ищу  картотеку дидактических  игр в  ясельной  группе.

----------


## АФАНАСЬЕВНА

Дорогие Форумчане! Помогите найти вытинанку к году лошади. Заранее благодарю за помощь.

----------


## pedagogovna

> вытинанку к году лошади.


https://www.google.ru/search?q=%D0%B...w=1440&bih=750

----------


## АФАНАСЬЕВНА

*pedagogovna*,  Спасибо за подсказку!

----------


## Авдеевна

Девочки, помогите ищу книги:
"Воспитательно-образовательный процесс: планирование на каждый день по программе "От рождения до школы" под редакцией Н. Е. Вераксы, Т. С. Комаровой, М. А. Васильевой. Декабрь-февраль, Март-май. Старшая группа", 
. Спасибо!, Очень выручите.

----------


## Suponina

Девочки, буду проводить итоговое занятие по развитию речи, обучению грамоте и ознакомлению с окружающим в старшей группе. Подскажите интересные задания и сюжет.

----------


## Zvet22

Может у кого есть идеи по теме: Реализация образовательной линии "Личность ребенка" базового компонента,задач программы "Впевнений старт" по физическому развитию"

----------


## Иннка

Девочки, поделитесь пожалуйста журналом "Практика управління дошкільним закладом №11 /2011, а конкретно мне там нужно всего лишь 2 страницы "Хто має право забирати дитину з дошкільного навчального закладу", очень надо, буду благодарна!

----------


## buba_nata

Кому интересно узнать, как создавать автоматический Список литературы, автоматическое Содержание и другое, можете посмотреть мои уроки, они созданы по теме 2 заседания творческой группы (ГМО) по ИКТ, где я являюсь руководителем. Уроки выложены  http://bubanata.ucoz.ru/forum/8-13-1
Буду рада если мои уроки помогут в вашей работе.
Полное сообщение можете посмотреть http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...31#post4775931

----------


## СМИТТИ

*buba_nata*, Наташа, в репутацию не пускают, то хоть так очень хочется сказать тебе большое спасибо!

----------


## Kostarievas@mail.ru

Помогите с текстами пожалуйста

----------


## Zvet22

Девочки, очень нужны корректурные таблицы к лексическим темам(любым) и как с ними работать. Хоть пару примеров

----------


## strelka_64

> Девочки, очень нужны корректурные таблицы к лексическим темам(любым) и как с ними работать. Хоть пару примеров


Посмотрите здесь (первая ссылка)     
http://yandex.ru/yandsearch?lr=37&te...BC%D0%B0%D0%BC

----------


## Лесюнька

Доброго дня, можливо хтось робив вже моніторинг по програмі "Українське дошкілля"????? Поділіться будь ласка, можна скинути в лічку, дякую.

----------


## Наталя Канчура

Девочки, подскажите, пожалуйста, размер раздаточного материала по математике во второй младшей группе (но интересуют и другие группы). Изучила много литературы, но конкретного размера в см нигде не описано.

----------


## yfnfif973

> Девочки, очень нужны корректурные таблицы к лексическим темам(любым) и как с ними работать. Хоть пару примеров


На украинском языке устроит?

----------


## Zvet22

да, конечно

----------


## yfnfif973

Сегодня схожу на работу за книгой, к вечеру выложу сканы.

----------


## yfnfif973

Корректурные таблицы Гавриш
http://yadi.sk/d/YkwlaD8GGJdFp

----------


## Наталя Канчура

Без разницы: хоть на русском, хоть на украинском. Спасибо.

----------


## Zvet22

Спасибо большое!

----------


## vvaalleerraa

Добрий вечір! Допоможіть знайти сценку "Гудзикова сім"я" або підскажіть де можно найти.Дякую!

----------


## ненька

Добрый день. Дорогие воспитатели, как у вас обстоят дела с демонстрационным материалом? У нас купить его достаточно сложно. Поэтому обращаюсь с просьбой, может у кого есть в электронном виде картины для яслей, поделитесь,  пожалуйста... "Собака со щенятами", "Веселый двор", иллюстрации к потешкам "Как у нашего кота", "Пошел котик на торжок", "Заинька походи", "Вот и люди спят", "Чики-чики-чикалочка", "Наши уточки с утра".

----------


## Neffy

> Добрый день. Дорогие воспитатели, как у вас обстоят дела с демонстрационным материалом? У нас купить его достаточно сложно. Поэтому обращаюсь с просьбой, может у кого есть в электронном виде картины для яслей, поделитесь,  пожалуйста... "Собака со щенятами", "Веселый двор", иллюстрации к потешкам "Как у нашего кота", "Пошел котик на торжок", "Заинька походи", "Вот и люди спят", "Чики-чики-чикалочка", "Наши уточки с утра".


*Картинки к занятиям*

http://yadi.sk/d/-aNO41QMGzsaj

----------


## СМИТТИ

Девчата, очень надо сообщение из опыта работы "Формирование математических представлений у старших дошкольников вне занятий". Знаю, что тема несложная, но катастрофически не хватает времени, чтоб подготовить, все силы уходят на фронтальную проверку. Очень буду благодарна за помощь.

----------


## LYPATOZEK

Девочки   добрый  вечер! Помогите  пожалуйста.Готовлю  открытый   просмотр  .2  младшая группа .Тема ,, Путешествие   в белорусский  лес.,, и очень   нужна  консультация   для  выступления на  пед совете . тема: ,,Использование нерегламентированной   деятельности  детей  для   воспитания  национального  самосознания,,  ЗАРАНЕЕ  БЛАГОДАРЮ  ЗА  ПОМОЩЬ.

----------


## LYPATOZEK

Ещё  очень   нужны  картинки  формата  А-4 ,   желательно  яркие,Белка,  Заяц,  Медведь,  Ёжик, Барсук.  Может  у  кого  есть   фон  или  пейзаж   белорусского  зимнего  леса . спасибо .

----------


## СМИТТИ

Девочки , кто умеет, переведите, пожалуйста, эту книгу в формат WORD. Очень-очень надо. Вот книга: Артикуляционная гимнастика  http://mp3sort.rusfolder.net/files/39845355

----------


## vlada 05

Коллеги.  кто  "силён  в  математике",  подскажите  пожалуйста,  какое  колличество  часов при  прохождениии "курсов  повышения  квалификации"  необходимо  для  аттестации  на  первую и  высшую  категории  для  воспитателя  и  где  это  указанно  документально - официально?

----------


## TIP

здравствуйте подскажите пожалуйста где можно скачать какие-то оформления для зала на концерт?

----------


## ludmila_zub

> какое  колличество  часов при  прохождениии "курсов  повышения  квалификации"  необходимо  для  аттестации  на  первую и  высшую  категории  для  воспитателя  и  где  это  указанно  документально - официально?


В региональных документах об организации аттестации пед кадров есть Положение.В нём прописано " 72 академических часа" разово или по частям, но не более 4, но за один календарный год, т.е.например: 36 часов в феврале +36 часов в июле. Соответственно разделив 72 на 4 раза. 
Вебинары и дистанционные курсы коммерческие за базовые курсы повышения не засчитываются (по крайней мере у нас - в краснодарском крае).
В "критериях и показателях" последний критерий разделён на 2 пункта: за базовые курся получаете 30 баллов,а если есть коммерческие, то всего лишь 5 баллов, но как дополнение к основным. 
Институтам повышения не выгодно засчитывать коммерческие курсы, им самим на себя надо зарабатывать.
НО.......  у каждого региона свои заморочки и СВОИ критерии оценки на первую и высшую.

----------


## dou25

> здравствуйте подскажите пожалуйста где можно скачать какие-то оформления для зала на концерт?


на этом же форуме у музыкальных руководителей есть раздел с фотографиями

----------


## buba_nata

Вот переделала в ворд, но не правила https://cloud.mail.ru/public/2166d67...%BA%D0%B0.docx

----------


## СМИТТИ

> Вот переделала в ворд


*Наташа, спасибо огромное!*

----------


## tatuchka

Девочки, очень нужен хоть какой-то материал по дальтон технологии, пишу курсовую.Помогите, пожалуйста!

----------


## po4emy4ka

> Девочки, очень нужен хоть какой-то материал по дальтон технологии, пишу курсовую.Помогите, пожалуйста!


http://www.univer5.ru/pedagogika/ped...ushin-v.s.html
http://76310s010.edusite.ru/DswMedia...exnologiya.doc
http://sdo.bsu.edu.ru/Edu/Part3/M2_3_5.html
Цели Дальтон-технологии: обеспечить индивидуализированное развитие ученика; обеспечить развитие его социального опыта за счет овладения навыками сотрудничества, ответственности и самостоятельности в учебно-познавательной деятельности.
это примерно то же, что и метод проектов.

----------


## tatuchka

Очень, очень вам благодарна!

----------


## po4emy4ka

девочки, моя подруга готовит открытое для учителей по математике. очень нужна помощь. может игры есть по итоговым занятиям? кидайте сюда или в лючку. надеюсь на вашу помощь!

----------


## СМИТТИ

> девочки, моя подруга готовит открытое для учителей по математике. очень нужна помощь. может игры есть по итоговым занятиям? кидайте сюда или в лючку. надеюсь на вашу помощь!


Инночка, это из моей копилки  http://mp3sort.rusfolder.net/files/40360295 (все взято из инета)
Вот еще сайт, который мне очень нравится. Я там уже по поиску нашла итоговые занятия по математике в старшей группе. Надо только выбрать http://www.maam.ru/newsearch.html?cx...138j2057764j39

----------


## buba_nata

Девчата, опять за вашей поддержкой! Нужно проголосовать за мой конспект, но СМС...  Принимала участие в конкурсе лучший конспект по развитию речи на "Все Вербинары.ру" напечатали в №5 номере журнала на 170 по страницам, а в журнале на 169 странице, можно посмотреть здесь http://yadi.sk/d/EeeJu6LLNX8n5 Куликова Н.В.
Проголосовать можно так Отправьте смс на номер 2320 с текстом: СОЧИ 361 Стоимость смс не более 10 рублей (В зависимости от оператора) 
Буду очень благодарна!

----------


## Валерия Вержакова

*Администрация Форума "In-Ku" и Хореографический Художественный Совет приглашают всех пользователей, имеющих отношение к хореографическому искусству и танцевальному творчеству, принять участие в Пятом онлайн конкурсе хореографических постановок "IN-KU Amazing Dance" - "ТАНЦЕВАЛЬНОЕ СОЗВЕЗДИЕ - 2014".*

*ТЕМА КОНКУРСА*




[IMG]http://*********net/5325954.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## LYPATOZEK

Девочки  обращаюсь  к белорусам. Срочно  нужно  календарное планирование  для  2  мл  группы  по  теме ,, сказки  ,, потешки ,,

----------


## LYPATOZEK

Девочки  добрый  вечер ! очень нужно  календарное планирование  в  детском  саду  во 2 младшей  группе  по  теме ,, сказки  и  потешки ,,  минск.

----------


## ТАТЬ-ЯНА

ДЕВОЧКИ. у КОГО ЕСТЬ ПРОЕКТ НА ТЕМУ "МОЯ ЛЮБИМАЯ ИГРУШКА" ПОДЕЛИТЕСЬ, ПОЖАЛУЙСТА.

----------


## Neffy

> ДЕВОЧКИ. у КОГО ЕСТЬ ПРОЕКТ НА ТЕМУ "МОЯ ЛЮБИМАЯ ИГРУШКА" ПОДЕЛИТЕСЬ, ПОЖАЛУЙСТА.


http://dohcolonoc.ru/proektnaya-deya...-igrushka.html

http://www.maam.ru/detskijsad/poznav...-igrushki.html

http://www.myshared.ru/slide/176668/

----------


## gurik

здравствуйте!!!! Сразу с двумя просьбами: 
1. Поделитесь, пож-та, оригинальными подарками,которые дарят молодоженам на свадьбу!!!! Мы всегда дарим неординарные и необычные подарки, но хочется позаимствовать бывают же классные идеи!!! Жениться друг, который на моей личной свадьбе был активным участником драки, которой и завершился праздник и много лет я ему тоже обещаю драку. Уже договорилась с борцами, соорудим ринг)) и будет бой!!!!! Постановочный, но что-то еще хочется материальное может))) Если есть штучки - поделитесь. СПАСИБО)))

2. Скоро закрытие в лагере есть репчик или чт-нить прикольное от вожатых, педагогов для ребят?)))

----------


## ТАТЬ-ЯНА

> http://dohcolonoc.ru/proektnaya-deya...-igrushka.html
> 
> http://www.maam.ru/detskijsad/poznav...-igrushki.html
> 
> http://www.myshared.ru/slide/176668/


большушее спасибо.

----------


## Alexandra_B

Добрый вечер всем жителям нашего домика!
Девочки, срочно нужен журнал "Детский сад: теория и практика № 8/2013. Олимпийское образование детей дошкольного возраста" ( это приложение к журналу обруч"). Если у вас есть, поделитесь пожалуйста.
Мне нужна статья из журнала: Лыкова И.А. "От мяча к образу тела человека и олимпийской символике: интеграция познавательного, художественного и физического развития детей".
СПАСИБО БОЛЬШОЕ!!!

----------


## Чиж

"Детский сад: теория и практика № 8/2013. Олимпийское образование детей дошкольного возраста" Ссылка для скачивания файла:
http://www.fayloobmennik.net/3943781 пароль1111

----------


## ОльгаБел

помогите. нету сил уже искать литературу в Worde...а набирать текст тем более...срочно ищу:
"Занятия по формированию элементарных математических представлений. средняя группа.  И.А. Помораева и В.А. Позина"
"Занятия по формированию элементарных экологических представлений. средняя группа. О.А. Соломенникова"
заранее огромное спасибо.

----------


## elena-1972

К сожалению, нет такого, тоже все обыскала, приходится набирать самостоятельно ((( )

----------


## ОльгаБел

надеюсь и еще раз надеюсь. )))

----------


## SaDi

> помогите. нету сил уже искать литературу в Worde...а набирать текст тем более...срочно ищу:
> "Занятия по формированию элементарных математических представлений. средняя группа.  И.А. Помораева и В.А. Позина"
> "Занятия по формированию элементарных экологических представлений. средняя группа. О.А. Соломенникова"
> заранее огромное спасибо.


зачем набирать самостоятельно в ворде? скачайте любой формат и конвертируйте.

----------


## Alexandra_B

Добрый вечер! Девочки, поделитесь пожалуйста материалом "Что должен уметь ребенок поступая в детский сад" (культурно-гигиенические навыки, самообслуживание, 2-3-4 года). СПАСИБО!!!

----------


## ludmila_zub

> Что должен уметь ребенок поступая в детский сад" (культурно-гигиенические навыки, самообслуживание, 2-3-4 года). СПАСИБО!!!


Берёте свою программу по которой работаете в саду и смотрите по возрастам на начало учебного года данного возраста..... :Meeting:

----------


## Olga Beliaeva

https://yadi.sk/d/O3HELbi-ZHjzh    Мониторинг ранній вік

----------


## po4emy4ka

> помогите. нету сил уже искать литературу в Worde...а набирать текст тем более...срочно ищу:
> "Занятия по формированию элементарных математических представлений. средняя группа.  И.А. Помораева и В.А. Позина"
> "Занятия по формированию элементарных экологических представлений. средняя группа. О.А. Соломенникова"
> заранее огромное спасибо.


по старшей группе нашла PDF http://yandex.by/clck/jsredir?from=y...95158004722446

по средней найти не могу пока. перевести обещали помочь. здесь всегда рады помочь и поддержать.

----------


## po4emy4ka

http://marketsnet.ucoz.com/news/zanj...2014-06-13-280

средняя группа

Скачать книгу Занятия по формированию элементарных математических представлений в средней группе детского сада - Помораева, Позина.

не знаю платно или бесплатно. просят номер телефона. кто пользовался, расскажите.

----------


## СМИТТИ

> http://marketsnet.ucoz.com/news/zanj...2014-06-13-280
> 
> средняя группа
> 
> Скачать книгу Занятия по формированию элементарных математических представлений в средней группе детского сада - Помораева, Позина.
> 
> не знаю платно или бесплатно. просят номер телефона. кто пользовался, расскажите.


Инна, не знаю как книгу, но реферат однажды пыталась скачать с номером телефона. Результат: задолженность  на телефоне почти 85000 бел.руб. Больше с таким не связываюсь.

----------


## nady1410

Девочки. помогите! Методист    велела  сделать перспективный план по ознакомлению детей с искусством (все виды и жанры: живопись, танцы, музыка, архитектура и т.д.). Нужны  конспекты  занятий по знакомству детей  с :  театром, танцами, литературой, музыкой и т.д., как одним из видов искусства.

----------


## Olga Beliaeva

Да,задача нелёгкая ,собирайте материалы,может вам пригодиться это https://yadi.sk/d/nEF3rgoQace6n
вставьте в перспективный план,если подошло кину ещё, покопаюсь в своих копилочках.Да ,а на счёт планов видела в "БІБЛІОТЕЧКАХ ВИХОВАТЕЛЯ" просто надо просмотреть,я не помню в каком номере.

----------


## mia10

Девочки, у кого есть сборник "Примерное комплексно-тематическое планирование к программе "От рождения до школы" старшая группа; издательство МОЗАИКА-СИНТЕЗ. ПОДЕЛИТЕСЬ ПОЖАЛУЙСТА!!!!!!!
или "Воспитательно- образовательный процесс. Планирование на каждый день старшая группа"

----------


## Анна Дадонова

Добрый день, работаю методистом второй месяц, срочно нужно календарное комплексно- тематическое и перспективное планирование для всех групп( мл, ср, ст и под.) по программе "От рождения  до школы". Предстоит министерская проверка.Спасибо за понимание. Буду рада любой помощи.

----------


## Анна Дадонова

Девочки, может у кого нибудь есть программа по ДОД( в детском саду)"Родной город"

----------


## нонна

Здравствуйте, дорогие коллеги! Наши родители регулярно не закрывают входные двери в детский сад. Ситуация вам знакома? Думаю,да. Помогите,пожалуйста, найти такое УБЕДИТЕЛЬНОЕ обращение - объявление, чтобы до них дошло. Спасибо большое.

----------


## ЛюдмилаИвановна

Девочки, подскажите с отчетом председателя профкома о работе за 3 года, буду благодарна любой информации!

----------


## СМИТТИ

> Девочки, подскажите с отчетом председателя профкома о работе за 3 года, буду благодарна любой информации!


Отчет, конечно, должен быть индивидуален для каждой организации. Ведь только вы знаете, чем ваша организация занималась эти три года. Это мой отчет, может хоть  будет от чего оттолкнуться     http://mp3sort.rusfolder.net/files/41904201

----------


## strelka_64

> Девочки, подскажите с отчетом председателя профкома о работе за 3 года, буду благодарна любой информации!


http://yandex.ru/yandsearch?text=%D0...C7%2C0%2C1%2C0

----------


## ююлю

Девочки, миленькие! Помогите пожалуйста. Нужна рабочая программа по "Детству" для 1-ой младшей группы для воспитателя.

----------


## ююлю

Добавляю....Рабочая программа по Детству с ФГОС.

----------


## Смурфета

*buba_nata*, здравствуйте. Я вижу вы очень опытный человек в дошкольном вопросе. Можем пообщаться через эл.почту?

----------


## СМИТТИ

*Девочки, у кого есть хоть что-нибудь по формированию у дошкольников основ энергосбережения. Подойдет все: занятия, проекты, что-нибудь типа кружковой деятельности "Маленькие берегоши", фото уголков, материал по работе с родителями. Девчата, поделитесь, пожалуйста, очень-очень прошу!!!!!*

----------


## strelka_64

> Девочки, у кого есть хоть что-нибудь по формированию у дошкольников основ энергосбережения.


http://mjkx.gov.by/uploaded/ekonom/%...0%B8%D1%8F.jpg
http://www.liveinternet.ru/users/vene_sveta/page19.html
http://vscolu.ru/articles/zanyatie-s...rezheniyu.html
http://www.maam.ru/detskijsad/yenerg...jatelnost.html
http://planetadetstva.net/vospitatel...-u-rebyat.html
http://nsportal.ru/detskiy-sad/okruz...obrazovatelnoy
http://www.energosberegenie-tula.ru/...ch_posobie.pdf
http://www.maam.ru/detskijsad/konspe...nei-grupe.html
http://nsportal.ru/site/251149/energosberezhenie
http://energo-zhkh.ru/wp-content/upl...0%B8%D0%B8.pdf
http://www.es.tomsk.ru/broshjuri
http://astrofizica.narod.ru/Fizika10.htm
http://www.latvenergo.lv/portal/page...padomi/bukleti
http://www.zimadm.ru/qa/5429.html
http://www.ecoproject.by/ru/publications

----------


## Ольга***

Пожалуйста!!!Недавно работаю воспитателем.У кого есть план воспитательно образовательной работы с учетом ФГОС.Очень нужно срочно????

----------


## СМИТТИ

*strelka_64*, Евгения, спасибо вам большое!!!!!

----------


## Inna2808

Доброго дня. Я музкерівник, але хочу допомогти колезі. Потрібне заняття і доповідь на тему:"Формування моральних якостей до ближнього".
Зразу дякую за допомогу!

----------


## mamapartizana

Девочки. расскажите как относитесь к введению ФГОС ДО в детском саду У нас как-то все в тумане. Нет ни литературы, ни пособий, ни , собственно, каких-либо рекомендаций. Но.... проверяют! При чем не ясно что и как, но вы все делаете не так, а как надо... ищите! Может у кого есть какой материал? Или наработки?

----------


## LYPATOZEK

Девочки  добрый  вечер!  Прошу  помощи у  Белорусов. Девочки  ,может  у кого  есть  наработка  опыта  для  аттестации  на 1 категорию  воспитателя. Нет  методиста , никто  толком  ничего  не  может  объяснить. Как  делать  папку  ,что и как  . Буду  благодарно  любой  информации.

----------


## orlova

Добрый день девочки. Помогите воспитателям из Донбасса (Луганск), перешли на программу "От рождения до школы", надо планирование по средней группе. У кого есть, будем очень благодарны))))))))))))

----------


## sokolixa

Уважаемые коллеги!  Большинство из вас со мной не знакомы. Но, так как мы из одной семьи in-ku, я прошу помощи и у вас.))))))))
Проголосуйте, пожалуйста, за мой ансамбль!

Мы участвуем в уникальном телепроекте Челябинской области "Марафон талантов". Наш ансамбль «Ясный сокол» стал одним из 25-ти финалистов проекта. Окончательный результат конкурса зависит от зрительского голосования. Победят 5 участников, набравшие наибольшее количество голосов. Просим вашей помощи и поддержки!!! Пройдите по ссылке: 
http://www.1obl.ru/our-projects/na-j...-171508102014/ , прокрутите колёсико вниз, найдите №9 – Народный коллектив, ансамбль «Ясный сокол», и нажмите кнопочку. 

Спасибо всем заранее!!!

----------


## СМИТТИ

> Уважаемые коллеги!  Большинство из вас со мной не знакомы. Но, так как мы из одной семьи in-ku, я прошу помощи и у вас.))))))))


Проголосовала, успехов!

----------


## sokolixa

> Проголосовала, успехов!


Спасибо огромное!!! :Vishenka 33:

----------


## strelka_64

> Мы участвуем в уникальном телепроекте Челябинской области "Марафон талантов". Наш ансамбль «Ясный сокол» стал одним из 25-ти финалистов проекта. Окончательный результат конкурса зависит от зрительского голосования. Победят 5 участников, набравшие наибольшее количество голосов. Просим вашей помощи и поддержки!!!


Проголосовала! 920 голос! Очень понравилось! Молодцы! Победы!

----------


## sokolixa

> Проголосовала!


И вам  :Vishenka 33: )) Огромное спасибо!!!

----------


## katerina33

Уважаемые коллеги!
Я с соседнего форума муз.руководителей пришла к Вам за помощью... Предложили работу ст.воспитателя (методиста)... подскажите, с чего начать? У кого есть ПОЛНЫЙ список документов, которые должны быть в метод.кабинете???
Надеюсь на Вашу поддержку  :Tender:

----------


## sokolixa

Дорогие наши  друзья, все-все-все неравнодушные люди, подарившие нам своё сердце!!!  Мы ОЧЕНЬ благодарны и признательны Вам за Вашу поддержку и любовь!!!  С Новым годом!!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZSN0R...ature=youtu.be

----------


## нинчик

проголосовала!Молодцы!

----------


## Alena Stenkovay

Девочки, обращаюсь за помощью, нужна книга Новиковой В. П. "Лего - мозаика в играх и занятиях". Киньте ссылочкой. Буду благодарна за помощь.

----------


## Crystal

Милые"садовницы"! Помогите пожалуйста! Я работник культуры. Готовим открытие нового детского сада: торжественная церемония + концерт. Нужно оригинальное слово-выступление от родителей. Чтобы представитель от родителей что-то сказал неизбитое и вручил какой-то символичный подарок. Привели пример, что в одном из районов выступал папа и дарил настоящую кованную подкову из местной кузницы. Повторяться не хочется. Может быть кто-то сталкивался с подобным - поделитесь, пожалуйста, опытом или идеями...

----------


## margo57

Девочки, кто может помочь с темой самообразования по валеологии? Буду очень признательна.

----------


## gal_nik

Уважаемые коллеги, поделитесь, пожалуйста, формами анкет или анализов открытого мероприятия, непосредственно образовательной деятельности в соответствии с ФГОС ДО.

----------


## kssisa

Ищу перспективное планирование сюжетно-ролевой игры для 1 младшей группы, планирование развития сюжетно-ролевой игры, сколько должно быть запланированных сюжетно-ролевых игр, тематика сюжетно-ролевых игр для 1 младшей группы, картотека сюжетно-ролевых игр, перечень атрибутов для сюжетно-ролевых игр 1 младшей группы. Помогите, пожалуйста!

----------


## Marusay

> Ищу перспективное планирование сюжетно-ролевой игры для 1 младшей группы, планирование развития сюжетно-ролевой игры, сколько должно быть запланированных сюжетно-ролевых игр, тематика сюжетно-ролевых игр для 1 младшей группы, картотека сюжетно-ролевых игр, перечень атрибутов для сюжетно-ролевых игр 1 младшей группы. Помогите, пожалуйста!


https://yadi.sk/d/Wl6fvxW-fbVAQ

----------

ефимушка (19.03.2016)

----------


## Лариса Антонова

В Инете  собирают подписи под обращением Президенту РФ о сокращении ставок в детском саду. Это касается всех нас!!!!!!!


https://www.change.org/p/президенту-...-оптими

----------


## kssisa

> https://yadi.sk/d/Wl6fvxW-fbVAQ


Спасибо большое за помошь!!

----------


## antonov_e

Центр "Мои таланты" проводит онлайн-конкурсы, с  дистанционным участием, для этого необходимо лишь оставить заявку.
    Работы  участников нашего центра, отмечаются дипломами,  подтверждающими высокий класс педагогов и уровень образования их подопечных, а также родителей.  

*moi-talanty.ru*

	Помните, что получить признание своей работы, а также работы своего ребёнка или подопечного не так сложно, как может показаться на первый взгляд.
    Наши онлайн конкурсы — это эффективный и продвинутый способ заявить о своих успехах!


Будем рады видеть Вас в нашем центре, а также, узнать конструктивню критику.

----------


## нинчик

[img]http://*********net/6691026m.gif[/img]

----------


## strelka_64

Уважаемые коллеги, проголосуйте за эти фото, пожалуйста

http://www.ok.ru/gruppadlav/album/52...5/772208455603
http://www.ok.ru/gruppadlav/album/52...5/772208424115
http://www.ok.ru/gruppadlav/album/52...5/772208405939
http://www.ok.ru/gruppadlav/album/52...5/772208393139

Первый раз участвую в таком конкурсе, хочется посмотреть результат. Спасибо!

----------


## СМИТТИ

> Первый раз участвую в таком конкурсе, хочется посмотреть результат. Спасибо!


Евгения, проголосовала. Успехов!

----------


## strelka_64

> Евгения, проголосовала. Успехов!


Светлана, спасибо большое!

----------


## ТВЕРИЧАНКА

Девульки)) Кто хочет поучаствовать в акции с фото? Пишите в личку. Надо всего 2 человечка)))
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=139282

----------


## macka

Здравствуйте, коллеги! Мне нужно на семинар сделать презентацию "Сотрудничество воспитателя и помощника воспитателя". Поделитесь, пожалуйста, идеями или материалом.

----------


## kssisa

Девочки, пожалуйста, помогите у кого есть перспективное планирование адаптационного периода 1 младшей группы. Очень срочно нужно. Пожалуйста....

----------


## Neffy

> Девочки, пожалуйста, помогите у кого есть перспективное планирование адаптационного периода 1 младшей группы. Очень срочно нужно. Пожалуйста....


http://nsportal.ru/detskiy-sad/razno...ladshey-gruppe

http://www.maam.ru/detskijsad/perspe...yi-period.html

----------


## жужелица

Девчата  ищу книгу : Т.В. Иванова "Пожарная безопасность. Разработки занятий. Младшая группа"  
[img]http://*********ru/7477535.jpg[/img]
 буду очень признательна.

----------


## Тариэлька

Здравствуйте,уважаемые педагоги!Я к вам из музруков.По просьбе своего методиста.Нужен тематический контроль по питанию.Если есть - поделитесь,пожалуйста!Спасибо!

----------


## ludmila_zub

> .Нужен тематический контроль по питанию.Если есть - поделитесь,пожалуйста!Спасибо!


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/KCNn/o2jP4GJkt
там есть всё, покрути колёсико.

----------


## ludmila_zub

> Если есть - поделитесь,пожалуйста!Спасибо!


Алла, помогая другим, мы ждём обратной связи. Отпишитесь, пожалуйста, ожидаемое вы получили или совсем не то! 
Даже если материал не тот, но для вас кто-то ЕГО предоставил, можно ответить. 
На данный момент я закрываю ссылку. :Meeting:

----------


## Тариэлька

> На данный момент я закрываю ссылку.


Людмила,извините!Вчера не было возможности посмотреть.

----------


## ludmila_zub

> Людмила,извините!Вчера не было возможности посмотреть.


ссылку дала в личку

----------


## Тариэлька

> там есть всё


Спасибо большое!Всё,что надо!

----------


## katerina33

Уважаемые коллеги!
Выручайте! Помогите!
Очень нужно Учебно-методическое пособие "Знай и люби свой край" (автор Васнева А.Г.)
У кого есть - поделитесь, пожалуйста.

----------


## tatuchka

Уважаемые коллеги! Может быть, у кого-то есть книга "Конструирование и художественный труд " автор Куцакова? Поделитесь,  пожалуйста.

----------


## Olsa

> Уважаемые коллеги! Может быть, у кого-то есть книга "Конструирование и художественный труд " автор Куцакова? Поделитесь,  пожалуйста.


Можно скачать вот здесь http://mirknig.com/knigi/professii/1...skom-sadu.html

----------


## aniram23

Уважаемые коллеги! Очень срочно нужны индивидуальные маршрутные листы до дошкольников, хотя бы что-нибудь отчего оттолкнуться ...программа Веракса Заранее спасибо!!!

----------


## strelka_64

> Уважаемые коллеги! Очень срочно нужны индивидуальные маршрутные листы до дошкольников, хотя бы что-нибудь отчего оттолкнуться ...программа Веракса Заранее спасибо!!!


http://nsportal.ru/detskiy-sad/razno...v-doshkolnikov

----------


## aniram23

Спасибо большое! Ведь смотрела на этом сайте, но именно на этот пример не вышла...

----------


## Ната25

Уважаемые,  форумчане! 
Я участвую  в конкурсе "Лучший по профессии", и обращаюсь к вам за поддержкой. 
Просто посмотрите мой ролик по ссылке. Ролик можно смотреть до 23 октября, 1 раз в день. 
ВСЕМ БОЛЬШОЕ СПАСИБО!!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5CF7WpjjfLU

----------


## АФАНАСЬЕВНА

> Просто посмотрите мой ролик по ссылке.


Посмотрела. Очень понравилось. Успехов Вам!

----------


## МАРИНА 75

Девочки помогите пожалуйста срочно нужно перспективное планирование  по программе "От рождения до школы " Веракса  по ФГОС. Спасибо

----------


## ТАТЬ-ЯНА

Девочки! ОЧЕНЬ НУЖДАЮСЬ В ВАШЕЙ ПОМОЩИ.29 октября приёмка детского сада и к этому событию нужны небольшие стишки, в которых бы рассказывалось о группе  (типа презентации). Стишки нужны для групп: «Лапушки», «Подсолнушки», «Ягодка», «Ромашка», «Непоседы», «Дельфинчики» и музыкального зала. Весь инет облазила, нашла только девизы, но это не то. Надеюсь на вашу помощь. Вы ж такие умнички. Спасибо.

----------


## kssisa

Девочки! Здравствуйте! Нужен календарный план с тематикой недели "День рождения" по любой группе. Если у кого есть, поделитесь, пожалуйста,  очень нужен.

----------


## aniram23

Коллеги, у меня такая вот ситуация сложилась: работаю в старшей группе по программе Вераксы, так вот напарница купила книгу «Образовательный процесс планирование на каждый день Сентябрь-ноябрь". В ней очень хорошо все прописано, как мне сначала показалось. Определена тема каждой недели, обозначены все режимные моменты с целями, содержанием, указанием видов деятельности, целевым ориентирами даже рекомендуемой индивидуальной работой. В общем бери и работай! цена каждой книги в пределах 450 рублей, а их три в год получается, но и это не беда, думала я. Проблемы начались, когда дело коснулось подготовки к "Организованной образовательной деятельности", как здесь она называется. Так вот, во-первых, темы и само содержание очень расходится с перспективным планированием этой же программы, более того, открыв книгу "Комплексные занятия в старшей группе" этого же года выпуска и этого же издательства. я вижу занятия, темы которых в более ранних изданиях! то есть совершенно другие! Может кто уже встретился с такой проблемой? Как вы вышли из этой ситуации?  книги куплены, деньги потрачены...да все меня в ней устраивает кроме того, что касается занятий... Замечу, что темы и содержание в купленной литературе гораздо сложнее, чем в более раннем издании. Да, и еще момент, рабочая программа воспитателя этой же группы содержит планирование также отличное от моей книги...

----------


## nastiabar

Девочки-украиночки!! Нужна ваша помощь!!! нам сказали написать статью по теме" Художньо-творча діяльність, як гарант підвищення рівня підготовки дитини до навчання" !!! ПОМОГИТЕ С МАТЕРИАЛОМ!! ОЧЕНЬ СРОЧНО!!!

----------


## Ирина Порхачева

Девчата, проголосуйте пожалуйста за мою фотографию, очень хочу выиграть в конкурсе :Yahoo:  http://ok.ru/gruppadlav/album/528133...7/805912681651

----------


## strelka_64

> Девчата, проголосуйте пожалуйста за мою фотографию, очень хочу выиграть в конкурсеhttp://ok.ru/gruppadlav/album/528133...7/805912681651


Проголосовала! Удачи!

----------


## танябеда

Потрібна допомога шукаю цікавий конспект заннятя з пріоритетом правового виховання старша група.

----------


## Туся

Девочки, очень нужно занятие для старшей группы ИЗО и классическая музыка. Только не пейзаж. Может кто-то проводил, поделитесь пожалуйста.

----------


## Тухватулина Галина Геннад

Исламова Олеся Юрьевна
МБДОУ № 212
Комбинированное занятие по ознакомлению с окружающим миром 
и изобразительной деятельности
«Волшебница зима»
Старший дошкольный возраст 5 – 6 лет.
Раздел программы: Умственное воспитание /«Ребёнок и окружающий мир»/; Художественно-эстетическое воспитание /«Изобразительная деятельность»/. 
Цели: Формирование представлений детей о пейзажной живописи, прививать любовь к зимним явлениям природы. Сообщить детям, что отчет каждого нового года начинается с 1 января. Побуждать эмоциональный отклик на изображение на иллюстрации.
Задачи: 
Развивающие: 
•	Развивать у детей наблюдательность, интерес к окружающей природе. 
•	Развивать интерес работать по подгруппам, самостоятельно делать выбор по своему интересу, умение работать в компании. 
•	Развивать умения рисовать узоры по собственному замыслу, заполняя все пространство листа бумаги. 
•	Совершенствовать технические навыки рисования кистью (рисовать кончиком кисти или всем ворсом, свободно двигать в разных направлениях). 
•	Закреплять навыки вырезания снежинки из бумаги.
Образовательные: 
•	Вызвать интерес к зимней тематике. 
•	Обогатить представления детей о зиме. 
•	Совершенствовать навыки рассматривания иллюстраций о зиме и вести беседу по ее содержанию.
Воспитательные: 
•	Вызвать у детей желание создать коллективную композицию из вырезанных снежинок и нарисованных узоров для альбома «Волшебница зима». 
•	Воспитывать инициативность, самостоятельность.
Форма проведения: занятие-беседа. 
Методы и приёмы: 
•	Использование аудиоаппаратуры.
•	Организация в малые группы.
•	Мозговой штурм.
Предварительная работа: чтение рассказа о временах года «Старик – Годовик». Загадывание загадок о зиме. Чтение стихов А. С. Пушкина, А. Ф. Тютчева, А. Фета, С. Есенина, пословиц. Знакомство детей с древнерусским названием зимних месяцев. Познакомить детей с приметами зимы.  Наблюдение за снегопадом и рассматривание снежинок, пойманных на варежку. Наблюдения за зимними изменениями в природе на прогулке; за тем как меняется снег в зависимости от температуры воздуха. Подготовка основы для композиции «Зимние узоры».
Оборудование: иллюстрации зимы, кисти, краски, ножницы, бумага, наглядный материал. Музыка, пьеса П. И. Чайковского «Зимнее утро» из детского альбома.
Используемая литература:
1.	Т.И.Петрова, Е.С.Петрова «Игры и занятия по развитию речи дошкольников. Книга 2 старшая группа». – М.: «Школьная пресса», 2004.
2.	В.В. Гербова «Занятия по развитию речи в старшей группе детского сада». – М.: «Просвещение», 1984.
3.	И.А.Лыкова «Изобразительная деятельность в детском саду. Старшая группа». – М., 2009.
Ход занятия:
Педагог читает отрывок из романа А. С. Пушкина «Евгений Онегин»

Вот север, тучи нагоняя,
Дохнул, завыл – и вот сама
Идет волшебница зима.
Пришла, рассыпалась клоками,
Повисла на суках дубов;
Легла волнистыми коврами
Среди полей, вокруг холмов…

Педагог интересуется, понравилось ли детям стихотворение (ответы детей). 
Что вам понравилось  в этом стихотворении?
Ребята, посмотрите какие у нас в группе картины стоят. Рассмотрите и  выберите  картину, которая понравилась вам больше всего. Ребята поговорите в своей компании, чем вам она понравилась, и расскажите нам.
Дети рассматривают иллюстрации о зиме и беседуют с воспитателем.
 - Расскажите, что в зимней природе вам нравиться больше всего.
 - В ясный морозный день снег, какой? (скрипучий, сухой, плотный)
 - Каким становится снег, когда начинается оттепель и все тает?
(тяжелым, рыхлым, сырым, мокрым)
 - Как можно сказать о деревьях зимой, какие они?
(сонные, укрытые снегом, словно в белых шубах, волшебные, снежные)
- Как вы думаете, зима это хорошо или плохо?  Проводиться игра «Хорошо, плохо». (Ответы детей).
А теперь я предлагаю вам поиграть в зимнюю игру «Заморожу».
Ребята зима приходит и уходит, мы с вами на прогулке рассматривали снежинки, зимние узоры на окнах. Скажите, как мы можем наши наблюдения сохранить, запомнить, любоваться ими летом или весной. (дети) Мы можем их нарисовать, вырезать снежинки и сделать альбом. Посмотрите, пожалуйста, на столы, и скажите, кем вы хотите быть Метелице-Кружевнице, и вырезать красивые, узорные снежинки, или Морозом и нарисовать красивые, морозные, зимние узоры (ответы детей). Проходите, пожалуйста и рассаживайтесь и творите. Дети работают за столами.
Метелицы-Кружевницы оформляют снежинки. Морозы оформляют морозные узоры. После чего дети совместно оформляют альбом «Зимние узоры».
 Скажите, ребята, вам понравилось то, что мы с вами сегодня делали? Чем понравилось? А, что вы еще бы хотели сделать?

----------


## Любовь29

Здравствуйте. Скажите,а недельные каникулы (январь-февраль) в детском саду теперь отменили?

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> Скажите,а недельные каникулы (январь-февраль) в детском саду теперь отменили?


Любовь, насколько я знаю, теперь общего положения для всех ДОУ нет, есть только рекомендации. Всё зависит от того, по какой программе работает ваш детский сад и что прописано в вашем годовом плане. Спросите у своего методиста (старшего воспитателя).

----------


## vikabasya

Доброго времени суток дорогие воспитатели! Недавно устроилась в детский сад и сейчас столкнулась с написанием календарно-тематических планов....И не пойму откуда берут тему недели....Есть ли календарь тематических недель? Где взять эти темы,на что опираться? Сад работает по программе "Радуга"....Прохожу переподготовку, узнала что должна быть рабочая программа воспитателя....спросила у сменщицы,она сказала что у нас ее нет,не писали еще...Сменщица хоть и дольше работает,но сама ничего в этом не понимает....Я в растерянности,хочется научиться делать все правильно,но не знаю откуда черпать знания. Подскажите,откуда вы берете тему недели,?

----------


## Rimma Gricenko

Доброго времени суток! Девочки, прошу помощи для воспитателя (вместе работаем). По второй годовой задаче нужно подготовить проект "Использование нетрадиционных техник в продуктивной деятельности детей подготовительной группы". И еще одна проблема: занятие с нетрадиционными техниками по ручному труду (не ИЗО). Заранее благодарим за помощь. Это срочно!!! :Blink:

----------


## galy-a

> Доброго времени суток дорогие воспитатели! Недавно устроилась в детский сад и сейчас столкнулась с написанием календарно-тематических планов....И не пойму откуда берут тему недели....Есть ли календарь тематических недель? Где взять эти темы,на что опираться? Сад работает по программе "Радуга"....Прохожу переподготовку, узнала что должна быть рабочая программа воспитателя....спросила у сменщицы,она сказала что у нас ее нет,не писали еще...Сменщица хоть и дольше работает,но сама ничего в этом не понимает....Я в растерянности,хочется научиться делать все правильно,но не знаю откуда черпать знания. Подскажите,откуда вы берете тему недели,?


Можно взять приблизительные темы в программе от рождения до школы или в программе "Детство" и подгоните для себя. А вообще по стандартам дети сами  определяют тему недели

----------

vikabasya (03.04.2016)

----------


## Тухватулина Галина Геннад

> Доброго времени суток дорогие воспитатели! Недавно устроилась в детский сад и сейчас столкнулась с написанием календарно-тематических планов....И не пойму откуда берут тему недели....Есть ли календарь тематических недель? Где взять эти темы,на что опираться? Сад работает по программе "Радуга"....Прохожу переподготовку, узнала что должна быть рабочая программа воспитателя....спросила у сменщицы,она сказала что у нас ее нет,не писали еще...Сменщица хоть и дольше работает,но сама ничего в этом не понимает....Я в растерянности,хочется научиться делать все правильно,но не знаю откуда черпать знания. Подскажите,откуда вы берете тему недели,?


Добрый день!В каждом Д/с есть своя Образовательная программа и там должен прописан принцип планирования образовательной работы в вашем саду.Не разу не загружала файлы,попробую поделиться как у нас,если не получилось,могу по емейл отправить  :Yes4:  https://docviewer.yandex.ru/?url=ya-...c=56dec648aed4  и пример одной темы старш.дошк. возраста https://docviewer.yandex.ru/?url=ya-...c=56dec8e49a42

----------

vikabasya (03.04.2016)

----------


## Lada118

Дорогие коллеги, добрый день!
Можете подсказать нам или помочь материалом по мастер- классу с родителями по образовательной области "речевое развитие" 7 направлений по ФГОС До
Или хотя бы помогите  обозначить
цель.
задачи
СПАСИБО

----------


## ТАТЬ-ЯНА

Девочки, миленькие! Прошу помощи! У кого есть конспект интегрированного занятия "Математика + музыка", поделитесь, пожалуйста. Сказали сегодня, а конспект нужен вчера. Как всегда! Спасибо. Можно в личку.

----------


## Тухватулина Галина Геннад

> Девочки, миленькие! Прошу помощи! У кого есть конспект интегрированного занятия "Математика + музыка", поделитесь, пожалуйста. Сказали сегодня, а конспект нужен вчера. Как всегда! Спасибо. Можно в личку.


С музыкой посложнее,может пригодится,добавить или переработать, Конспект по математике в предверии Дня космонавтики  https://docviewer.yandex.ru/?url=ya-...c=56ec281d360f

----------


## ТАТЬ-ЯНА

> С музыкой посложнее,может пригодится,добавить или переработать, Конспект по математике в предверии Дня космонавтики  https://docviewer.yandex.ru/?url=ya-...c=56ec281d360f


Галиночка, меня туда не пускают. Блакирует.

----------


## Тухватулина Галина Геннад

> Галиночка, меня туда не пускают. Блакирует.


Конспект по математике
«Полёт в космос».
Старший дошкольный возраст 5-6 лет.
Автор: Извекова Ольга Владимировна, воспитатель.
Цель: 
Закрепление математических знаний и умений посредством игры-путешествия.
Задачи: 
-Совершенствовать навыки счёта в пределах десяти;
-Называть числа в прямом и обратном порядке;
-Закрепить умение детей измерять длину предметов с помощью условной мерки;
-Закрепить умение устанавливать соответствие между количеством и цифрой;
-Закрепить умение конструирования из простых геометрических форм;
-Развивать творческие способности, воображение, внимание, логическое мышление.

Форма проведения: занятие путешествие-беседа.
Предварительная работа: рассматривание сюжетных картинок и беседа по ним, совместное детско-родительское творчество: изготовление поделок ко дню космоса.
Оборудование:
-компьютер;
-проектор;
-шлемы на каждого ребёнка;
-геометрические формы;
-карты звёздного неба;
-набор домиков разной величины;
-плакаты с изображением созвездий;
-часы с циферблатом;
-звёздочки на каждого ребёнка.

Используемая литература:     
1. Р.М. Блинова, «Познавательное развитие детей 5-7 лет»;
2. С.Н. Николаева, «Экологические воспитание»;
3. И.А. Морозова, «Ознакомление с окружающим»;
4. И.А. Помораева, «Занятия по формированию элементарных математических представлений».



Ход занятия.
Воспитатель: Ребята, к нам сегодня пришли гости, давайте их поприветствуем и подарим им свои улыбки. (звучит музыка и появляется звёздное небо)
-Дети  посмотрите,  что вы видите? (звезды, небо.)
-а звезды где находятся? (в космосе, на небе)
Воспитатель надевая наушники- ребята, поступил сигнал (звучит сигнал) с другой планеты, жители этой планеты просят о помощи!  Поможем жителям планеты? Хочу вас предупредить: нас будут ожидать препятствия, мы должны быть  внимательными, от нас зависит дальнейшая судьба этой планеты.
- Отправимся в космическое путешествие? ( да, отправимся) .Выбирайте себе звезду которая вам понравилась и объединяйтесь по цвету звезд) - получились экипажи! (работа в экипажах, презентация названий кораблей)
-а чтобы узнать на чем мы будем путешествовать, нужно соединить  точки по порядку, начиная с единицы.(дети выполняют задание)
-что у вас получилось? ( ракета, космический корабль), осталось придумать название вашим кораблям. (дети придумывают названия).
-молодцы ребята, а сейчас можно отправляться в полет. Внимание! 
Приготовьтесь к запуску корабля, наденьте шлемы,  начинаем обратный счет от 10 (9,8,7,6,5,4,3,2,1) Пуск! (звучит космическая музыка, появляется проекция звёздного неба)
Воспитатель: Смотрите ребята, сколько планет в космосе! Назовите, какие вы знаете планеты!
Воспитатель с детьми «выходят» из космических кораблей. Вот мы и прилетели с вами на другую планету, подумайте, кого мы можем встретить на этой планете? (ответы детей-инопланетян, марсиан)
Воспитатель надевает наушники ( звучит второй сигнал)– да, да прием… мы уже на планете, задание?.. Хорошо, мы постараемся выполнить его!
Снимает наушники и обращается к детям.
- Ребята, на этой планете поселился Цифроежка, который всегда всё путает и мешает жителям этой планеты. 
Задание1. У вас на пультах управления лежат геометрические формы, давайте поможем сложить  портреты инопланетян, которые тоже спрятал Цифроежка. (групповая работа детей)
-Назовите из каких геометрических форм получились инопланетяне?
(из круга, овала, треугольника, квадрата, прямоугольника)
Задание 2. По карте звездного неба с помощью условной мерки, нужно определить, какая из двух планет ближе к кораблю: зеленая или красная?
(Работа и ответы детей)
Сколько условных мерок получилось до красной планеты? А сколько до зеленой?
Какая планета находится ближе к кораблю?
Задание 3.  Ребята, дома на этой планете необычные: в каждом доме живут числа - соседи, но однажды пришел Цифроежка и съел некоторые цифры ,теперь жители домов не могут правильно расположить свои домики. Давайте поможем? (работа детей на коврике)
Воспитатель: Мы очень помогли жителям планеты и предлагаю сделать космическую зарядку: «человек к человеку».
Задание 4.  Во вселенной существует много созвездий, в созвездии может быть мало или много звезд, нужно посчитать звезды и показать стрелкой ту цифру, которая обозначает количество звезд.(групповая работа детей) Скажите. А почему вы здесь поставили стрелочку? А какое число соответствует данному созвездию? ( ответы)
Задание 5.  Цифроежка перепутал все цифры на циферблате. Что же делать? Давайте расположим цифры правильно! (дети располагают цифры по порядку в группах, проверяют друг друга).
Вы ребята молодцы! Выполнили все задания, показали свои знания, умения, попутешествовали. А сейчас нам нужно отправляться на землю.
 Экипажи приготовились (надеть шлемы)! Начинаем обратный отсчет от 10.
( звучит космическая музыка, проекция звёздного неба Пуск!)
Воспитатель: вот мы и вернулись на Землю, давайте с вами вспомним и расскажем что вам сегодня особенно запомнилось из нашего путешествия? 
(Дети прикрепляют звездочку на магнит и делятся своими впечатлениями индивидуально.)
Воспитатель: Мне сегодня тоже понравилось с вами путешествовать. Вы молодцы!   А вот эти медали подарили вам жители планеты, которой мы помогали.( дети получают медали индивидуально).

----------

ТАТЬ-ЯНА (19.03.2016)

----------


## ненька

Девочки, срочно нужен этот журнал /ж. Дошкольник. Методика и практика воспитания и обучения №6, 2012

----------


## Яна-2001

Девочки, коллеги, дорогие! прошу вашей помощи! сама я музрук, подруга физкультурник срочно должна показать занятие с здоровьесберегающими технологиями, если у вас есть у кого или может спросите у своих физкультурников, пожалуйста, если можно, в личку, надеюсь на вашу помощь! спасибо вам!

----------


## АнютикА

Здравствуйте! Ищу любой материал по теме "Использование дидактических игр в закреплении правил ПДД в старшей группе".  СПАСИБО!

----------


## strelka_64

> Здравствуйте! Ищу любой материал по теме "Использование дидактических игр в закреплении правил ПДД в старшей группе". СПАСИБО!


http://revolution.allbest.ru/pedagogics/00481931_0.html
http://planetadetstva.net/vospitatel...tomobilya.html
http://ped-kopilka.ru/vospitateljam/...skom-sadu.html
http://nsportal.ru/detskiy-sad/razno...ogo-dvizheniya
http://www.maam.ru/obrazovanie/pdd-igry

И посмотрите в этой теме  http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=131778

----------


## tatuchka

Добрый день! Ищу литературу на тему: Формирование социокультурных норм поведения у младших дошкольников в условиях доу, помогите пожалуйста!

----------


## татуся

ДОбрый вечер!!!!
Помогите пожалуйста найти материал по связной речи у дошкольников 5-6 лет.
Спасибо большое!!!

----------


## strelka_64

> ДОбрый вечер!!!!
> Помогите пожалуйста найти материал по связной речи у дошкольников 5-6 лет.
> Спасибо большое!!!


Посмотрите здесь   http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=130134
Правда, не все ссылки действующие, но может быть, что-то и пригодится.
И напишите, пожалуйста, конкретнее, что вас интересует. Тема-то очень обширная.

----------

Елена Светлая 72 (02.08.2017)

----------


## мотрий Инна

Здравствуйте, коллеги) очень приятно снова стать работником ДОУ , перерыв в работе 10 лет. Вижу, что в этой теме  оживление  есть., поэтому  адресую вопрос сюда - дорогие  мои, кто работает по программе н.М.Крыловой  "Детский сад- Дом радости"?  
Я сейчас объясню ситуацию. В детском саду 3 группы, смешанные, соответственно. Наша - ясли-первая младшая считается вроде как. Детки от 2,5 до 3,5  на данный момент. Все таки решили по программе  младшей группы идти.  А раз программа Авторская у Н.М.Крыловой, то никаких списков рекомендованных игр, примерного маршрутного листа и т.п. в открытом доступе нет. Мы все начинаем просто с чистого листа.  Есть вопросы по организации дня  в группе, милые, мои, кто работает по этой программе, отзовитесь!) Надеюсь, что такие есть и не все в отпуске до сентября )))

----------


## Тухватулина Галина Геннад

> ДОбрый вечер!!!!
> Помогите пожалуйста найти материал по связной речи у дошкольников 5-6 лет.
> Спасибо большое!!!


Добрый вечер!Если еще актуально,когда-то работала по развитию связной речи с использование методов ТРИЗ и РТВ,очень интересная методика,сложновата в работе,но деток развивает  :Yes4: https://docviewer.yandex.ru/?url=ya-...c=57964bb3298c

----------

Елена Светлая 72 (02.08.2017)

----------


## Тухватулина Галина Геннад

> Здравствуйте! Ищу любой материал по теме "Использование дидактических игр в закреплении правил ПДД в старшей группе".  СПАСИБО!


Если еще актуально,есть и другой в кучу собранный материал  :Yes4:  https://docviewer.yandex.ru/?url=ya-...c=57964d141f9f

----------

Елена Светлая 72 (02.08.2017)

----------


## окси 777

> Добрый вечер!Если еще актуально,когда-то работала по развитию связной речи с использование методов ТРИЗ и РТВ,очень интересная методика,сложновата в работе,но деток развивает


Пишет файл не найден

----------


## Тухватулина Галина Геннад

> Пишет файл не найден


может я неправильно загружаю документ,еще не научилась,можете написать mail,я скину Вам  :Aga:

----------


## Рева

Девочки, добрый день. Помогите, пожалуйста, сегодня срочно нужен план самообразования на 5 лет по развитию речи во 2 мл.гр.

----------


## Тухватулина Галина Геннад

решила еще раз попробовать загрузить:здесь по развитию связной речи, ПДД игры,пример комплексно-тем планирования
https://yadi.sk/i/OX0wp1E0tcZgt
https://yadi.sk/i/fa0GJd82uHr2T
https://yadi.sk/i/bTRPntRmpyr4K
https://yadi.sk/i/YyEjF1UVuHrbc

----------

galy-a (23.08.2016), Елена Светлая 72 (02.08.2017), Иннокентьевна (12.02.2017), окси 777 (22.08.2016), Олюр (06.12.2016)

----------


## окси 777

> решила еще раз попробовать загрузить:здесь по развитию связной речи, ПДД игры,пример комплексно-тем планирования
> https://yadi.sk/i/OX0wp1E0tcZgt
> https://yadi.sk/i/fa0GJd82uHr2T
> https://yadi.sk/i/bTRPntRmpyr4K
> https://yadi.sk/i/YyEjF1UVuHrbc


Спасибо. Все получилось

----------

Тухватулина Галина Геннад (24.08.2016)

----------


## БУЛЫКОВА

ДОбрый вечер!!!!
Помогите пожалуйста найти материал по теме интеграция образовательных областей через технологию легоконструирование, всё что есть.
Спасибо большое!!!

----------


## Тухватулина Галина Геннад

> ДОбрый вечер!!!!
> Помогите пожалуйста найти материал по теме интеграция образовательных областей через технологию легоконструирование, всё что есть.
> Спасибо большое!!!


Вот такой материал,чтобы без теории конкретно ближе к практике трудно найти готовый.Можно попробовать найти материал по легоконструированию,напр.  http://festival.1september.ru/articles/561417/   и переложить на задачи своей программы соответственно образов областям и возрасту детей.Вот мини-проект из опыта работы одного воспитателя,не по Вашей теме.Но можно использовать как образец и переделать под себя.Одна тема (в вашем случае легоконстр) проходит через все образов области,можно написать как на год,так и сделать долгосрочный с 1 мл.гр.   https://yadi.sk/i/9KjUAjlTuSNYv

----------

Елена Светлая 72 (02.08.2017)

----------


## alenuyshka

Воронова, Терехова, Русакова:" Проектирование основной образовательной программы (на основе программы Н.В.Нищевой) "
Если у кого есть эта книга в ворде или пдф, то выложите пожалуйста!

----------


## КовалеваСВ

Коллеги, срочно нужен надежный проверенный сайт, где проводятся конкурсы для воспитанников детских садов. С гарантированной выдачей свидетельств и дипломов. Помогите, пожалуйста!

----------


## galy-a

http://unic-um.ru/page/13/
http://www.coikonkurs.ru/
Мы участвуем каждый год с детьми.

----------

КовалеваСВ (21.09.2016)

----------


## Я ,Наталья!

Добрый день! Девочки, моей коллеге срочно нужна помощь - материалы по экономическому воспитанию дошкольников (Старшая группа), желательно связанное с социумом!  Очень на вас надеемся и ждем вашей помощи! Спасибо!

----------


## strelka_64

> Добрый день! Девочки, моей коллеге срочно нужна помощь - материалы по экономическому воспитанию дошкольников (Старшая группа), желательно связанное с социумом! Очень на вас надеемся и ждем вашей помощи! Спасибо!


Может быть, это поможет
http://www.zanimatika.narod.ru/Narabotki12.htm
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/G8ct/6o57XXiQk
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/JNRe/96bjr3aEC
https://yadi.sk/d/c30ULRLZtZSWA
http://vscolu.ru/ekonomicheskoe-vosp...ekonomike.html
http://www.maam.ru/detskijsad/igra-k...ekonomiki.html

----------

Драгметал (04.02.2017), Елена Светлая 72 (02.08.2017), Я ,Наталья! (08.10.2016)

----------


## mar62

Девочки, у кого есть электронные варианты этих книг,( ну хоть какую нибудь найти )
Волчкова " Развитие речи в старшей группе"
Старжинская " Развитие речи и общение у детей дошкольного возраста"
Петрекович " Экологическая мозаика". Буду очень благодарна всем откликнувшимся! :Tender:

----------


## strelka_64

> Девочки, у кого есть электронные варианты этих книг,( ну хоть какую нибудь найти )
> Волчкова " Развитие речи в старшей группе"


https://yadi.sk/d/qNKJiiJrwTN4a

----------

mar62 (08.10.2016), АФАНАСЬЕВНА (19.10.2016), Елена Светлая 72 (02.08.2017), Ольга Петухова (01.01.2017), Олюр (06.12.2016)

----------


## Я ,Наталья!

А может быть у кого есть книга "Введение в мир экономики или Как мы играем в экономику" Автор: Смоленцева А.А., заранее спасибо!

----------


## ненька

Дорогие педагоги, кто принимал участие в конкурсе "Лучший детский сад". Поделитесь идейками :Blush2:

----------


## ненька

> Вижу, что в этой теме  оживление  есть., поэтому  адресую вопрос сюда - дорогие  мои, кто работает по программе н.М.Крыловой  "Детский сад- Дом радости"?


Мы работаем по этой технологии. Но просто так по ней работать никто не даст. Для того, чтобы начать работать, нужно пройти обучение на курсах, заключить договор с автором и только после этого приобрести у нее комплект литературы с подпиской о том, что пользоваться ею можно исключительно в личных целях. А все остальное (сканирование, ксерокопирование) является нарушением авторских прав.

----------


## Я ,Наталья!

Девочки, дорогие, повторяю просьбу, очень нужна  книга "Введение в мир экономики или Как мы играем в экономику" Автор: Смоленцева А.А. Может есть у кого!

----------


## Elenochka G.

> Коллеги, срочно нужен надежный проверенный сайт, где проводятся конкурсы для воспитанников детских садов. С гарантированной выдачей свидетельств и дипломов. Помогите, пожалуйста!


Хороший проверенный сайт, периодически участвуем с детьми
http://vospitateljam.ru/

----------

Елена Светлая 72 (02.08.2017)

----------


## Ольга♥

Помогите, пожалуйста. Нужно показать интегрированное занятие с рисованием на тему Святого Николая. Кто проводил что-то подобное поделитесь пожалуйста!

----------


## Холия

Девочки, очень нужны дидактические игры для детей средней и старшей группы по пожарной безопасности. Помогите пожалуйста.

----------


## МаЛена

Всем привет!  Давненько меня не было на просторах ин-ку))) 
Дорогие воспитатели! Нужна ваша помощь! Советом! и желательно СРОЧНО, т.к. времени у меня до утра.
Так сложилась судьба, что я иду на профессиональную переподготовку по специальности "Педагогика и психология дошкольного образования" (первое высшее у меня по специальности менеджер-экономист). Встал вопрос куда пойти учиться. Из рассматриваемых вариантов нужно либо заочно-дистанционное, либо полностью дистанционное. На данный момент выбор стоит между двумя учебными заведениями. Может вы поможете мне определиться с выбором или хотя бы подтолкнетё к умным мыслям?)))
И так: первый рассматриваемый университет находится не далеко от меня,  в соседнем городе Егорьевск. Срок переподготовки здесь 4месяца (504часа), обучение дистанционное с обязательным посещением университета 1раз в неделю, цена обучения 17тыс на сегодняшний день. Вот краткое содержание программы http://xn--c1advmvc.xn--p1ai/dopolni...-obrazovaniya/  Второе учебное заведение находится в Москве. Гуманитарная академия переподготовки специалистов (ГАПС) – факультет дополнительного образования МИСАО. Факультет Педагогика и психология дошкольного образования в рамках реализации ФГОС. Длительность обучения 8месяцев (620 часов), полностью дистанционное обучение без визитов в универ. Цена обучения 23 700р. Вот программа http://mgaps.ru/program/14
В Егорьевске обучение стартует 1декабря, так что завтра крайний срок по подаче документов и оплате. В Москве обучение начинается 7декабря, но с подачей документов надо определиться до четверга этой недели.
Помогите решить эту делему! Что же из этого лучше выбрать? Или может предложите свой вариант?

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> Помогите решить эту делему! Что же из этого лучше выбрать? Или может предложите свой вариант?




** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

МаЛена (28.11.2016)

----------


## МаЛена

*nezabudka-8s*, 
Спасибо, что откликнулись! Я подала документы в МПГУ (филиал в Егорьевске), решила учиться заочно. С 1 декабря стартую ☺️ Специальность: педагогика дошкольного образования

----------

nezabudka-8s (30.11.2016)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> *nezabudka-8s*, 
> Спасибо, что откликнулись! Я подала документы в МПГУ (филиал в Егорьевске), решила учиться заочно. С 1 декабря стартую ☺️ Специальность: педагогика дошкольного образования


Леночка, здорово, молодец! :Ok:  Удачи!!!

----------

МаЛена (30.11.2016)

----------


## МаЛена

> Леночка, здорово, молодец! Удачи!!!


вот в какой раз убеждаюсь: жизнь шутница ещё та  :Taunt:  учусь я себе значит-с учусь)))) бац! предложение  :Blush2:  предлагают поработать учителем музыки в школе + в довесок муз.работником на 2группы детсада при школе  :Grin:    вот те раз  :Tender:  неожиданно...и радостно и страшно немного  :Blink:  за фортепиано не садилась с момента окончания музыкалки  :No2:  отсюда вопрос: а много ли работы именно за инструментом у муз.работника?  :Tu:  или можно обойтись минусовками через магнитофон?  :Tender:

----------

nezabudka-8s (11.01.2017)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> бац! предложение  предлагают поработать учителем музыки в школе + в довесок муз.работником на 2группы детсада при школе


Ленусь, да, интересный поворот! С корабля на бал! :Derisive:  Про школу ничего не могу сказать, работала в ней учителем музыки в прошлом веке, сейчас многое изменилось в программе и в требованиях. Знаю только про детский сад...)) Если ты тяготеешь к творческой профессии, к музыке, любишь танцевать, устраивать детям праздники и развлечения - профессия музыкального руководителя самая подходящая!




> за фортепиано не садилась с момента окончания музыкалки


Это не беда! Тебе ж не 70 лет! :Grin:  Вспомнишь! 




> отсюда вопрос: а много ли работы именно за инструментом у муз.работника?  или можно обойтись минусовками через магнитофон?


Как сказать... Многое зависит от руководства сада, как они контролируют образовательный процесс. Сильно "приставучие" или не будут вмешиваться в нюансы твоей работы?.. Время покажет! Лови момент, что ТЕБЕ предлагают работу, а не сама просишься. А значит, вполне возможно, на многое будут закрывать глаза. Полностью обойтись минусовками вряд ли тебе разрешат. Бери на первых порах хотя бы лёгкие распевки под фоно и песни с несложным аккомпанементом. А музыкально-двигательные упражнения, танцы, игры и оркестры можно брать под фонограмму. Я уже давно так делаю, совсем обленилась играть...))) Особенно, с нашим форумом и обилием материалов, которыми девчонки делятся! Сгоняй к раздел музруков, глянь! Глаза разбегутся!
http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=143

----------

МаЛена (12.01.2017)

----------


## МаЛена

*nezabudka-8s*, спасибо! За что люблю наш форум, так тут одном словом поддержут так, что чувствуешь в себе силушку богатырскую  :Yahoo:

----------

nezabudka-8s (12.01.2017)

----------


## Лолочка211

Добрый день ! Подскажите положена ли доплата воспитателю за ребёнка инвалида который посещает обычную группу детского сада ? В группе списочно 26 человек .

----------


## Наталка - музыкалка

Добрый день! Девочки - воспитатели, поделитесь, пожалуйста, материалами по теме экспериментальная деятельность в саду (дослідна діяльність  на укр.). Нужны интересные эксперименты, которые можно проводять в детьми, в форме занятия. Спавибо!!!

----------


## Смурфета

> Добрый день ! Подскажите положена ли доплата воспитателю за ребёнка инвалида который посещает обычную группу детского сада ? В группе списочно 26 человек .



Да,конечно, если у вас этот ребенок документально проведеникак инвалид (не только на словах). У вас так же должна быть разработана программа лично для этого ребеночка.

----------

Методист 55 (11.08.2019)

----------


## котыша

Добрый вечер, ищу методику патриотического воспитания детей дошкольного возраста. в инете попадается в основном опыт работы детских садов и проектная деятельность по данной проблеме. А как правильно и методически верно организовать систему патриотического воспитания в ДОУ? (очень нужно составить план ГМО) Помогите.

----------


## Алёнка.

Помогите найти характеристику диагностики Белошистой А. В. по математике для дошкольников

----------


## nezabudka-8s

*Уважаемые воспитатели! Пожалуйста, обратите внимание на это сообщение:*
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5393760

----------


## ludmila_zub

> Добрый вечер, ищу методику патриотического воспитания детей дошкольного возраста. в инете попадается в основном опыт работы детских садов и проектная деятельность по данной проблеме. А как правильно и методически верно организовать систему патриотического воспитания в ДОУ? (очень нужно составить план ГМО) Помогите.


В программе "Детство", методическое сопровождение очень хорошее по патриотике. Смотри прайсы издательства ДЕТСТВО-ПРЕСС.

----------


## Гумочка

Уважаемые воспитатели, я к вам заглянула из раздела ведущих праздников... Меня сегодня воспитатель младшего сыночка огорошил просьбой подготовить УЖЕ к пятнице видеопрезентацию  "Я в своей профессии"... наш малокомплектный сад не участвовал в подобных конкурсах (эт я попалась, водящая дружбу с компом...) толком не могут объяснить, что нужно от меня... единственное, что я поняла, так это: "Если Вам нужны костюмы повара, полицейского, врача и т.п., чтобы поснимать ребёнка, то можем предоставить"... что нужно снимать, как нужно снимать, нужна ли текстовка, сопровождающая видеоряд? Может быть, ваши воспитанники готовили нечто подобное? Объясните,  пожалуйста, подскажите, буду очень признательна.

----------


## iva72

> видеопрезентацию "Я в своей профессии"..


Не очень поняла  кого надо снимать, воспитательницу? 
Может эта презентация вас натолкнёт на мысль как примерно оформить.
http://900igr.net/prezentatsii/obsch...juschej-i.html

----------


## YdachaIra

девочки помогите,может у кого есть конспект занятий по кораблику Воскобовича

----------


## po4emy4ka

спросила у Googl. вот один из ответов  :Smile3: 
https://nsportal.ru/detskiy-sad/razn...-plyukh-plyukh
Иргы В В Воскобовича Игровая ситуация с корабликом Плюх - Плюх

----------


## Яна-2001

Здравствуйте девочки! я к вам из музыкальной беседки. Прошу помощи для дочки- нужны планы для старшей группы, устроилась воспитателем, образование не воспитательское, но педагогическое, планы никто не показывает как писать, только проверяют и указывают недостатки. Хочу помочь. Но сама в воспитательских планах не очень. Если есть воспитатели из Пензы, отзовитесь пожалуйста, буду ждать.

----------


## mara400

Добрый день, ищу дистанционные курсы переподготовки (от 500 до 700 часов) для воспитателей.

----------


## ЛёляП

Добрый вечер, уважаемые коллеги. Прошу у вас помощи! Скоро предстоит показывать открытое занятие с использованием цифрового микроскопа. Не сможете ли мне помочь, дать интересную идею сюжетной линии занятия? Заранее благодарна.

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> ищу дистанционные курсы переподготовки (от 500 до 700 часов) для воспитателей.


Мариночка, вот здесь посмотри: http://vsewebinari.ru/index/0-1120

----------

Методист 55 (11.08.2019)

----------


## Eva25

Здравствуйте, коллеги, нужна очень ваша помощь. Мне нужен конспект занятия в старшей группе на тему: Путешествие по станциям с игрушками-героями из татарских сказок:Доктор Айболит, зайчик, 2 петуха(черный и белый) и бабочка. Что за занятие можно придумать? Помогите,пожалуйста!

----------


## elsor

Подскажите пожайлуста. Разновозрастная группа. 12 детей  от1.5 до7 лет. Как проводить занятия?

----------


## elsor

Поделитесь интерактивной викториной на зимнюю тематику .Спасибо.

----------


## nastiabar

Добрый день!!! Девочки- украиночки!!! Обращаюсь к Вам за помощью от имени подруги-воспитателя....  Ей нужно провести открытое занятие  за програмою Крутій “STREAM- освіта дошкільників”....  Если можно, то поделитесь  идеями....ПОЖАЛУЙСТА!!!

----------


## Юлия241012

Здравствуте, девочки!Помогите, пожалуйста!В скором времени нужно показать открытое занятие на тему "Воспитание нравственно-патриотических чувств на основе природы родного края". Очень нужна помощь, хотя бы на что опираться, что-то интересное, помогите пожалуйста!!!

----------


## Nat4ka

Девочки здравствуйте. Прошу помощи. Закончила пед.институт как учитель географии. Но работаю воспитателем. И чувствую колоссальную нехватку знаний именно по дошкольному воспитанию. Как проводить занятие. Что где должно лежать. Как правильно объяснять. Вот самых азов не хватает. Подскажите какие учебники и какую литературу почитать. Чтобы все правильно было. Спасибо большое за ответы.

----------


## ludmila_zub

> Чтобы все правильно было. Спасибо большое за ответы.


Только учёба поможет!!! и ..... ОПЫТ - сын ошибок трудных...... Начинать -  с возрастных особенностей, дошкольная педагогика......плюс.... методики по образовательным областям....

----------

nezabudka-8s (07.03.2019), Методист 55 (11.08.2019)

----------


## Nat4ka

> методики по образовательным областям


Спасибо за ответ.  А какие методики вы посоветуете?

----------


## Karina1

Здравствуйте. Подскажите, пожалуйста, набираем новый набор детей 1 младшая группа. Списочный состав в группе 20 детей. В этом году будет 1 ребёнок с ДЦП. Что нам как воспитателям должны предоставить. И должен ли быть уменьшен списочный состав?

----------


## Ketvik

Здравствуйте коллеги-ВОЛШЕБНИЦЫ! Очень нуждаюсь в ВАШЕЙ помощи.  
Я муз.руководитель с опытом работы. Обращаюсь с просьбой от старшего воспитателя, которая меньше года в этой должности...
Ей* нужна  ПРОГРАММА по формированию основ ФИНАНСОВОЙ грамотности детей старшего возраста....*
если  короче *- программа "ФИНАНСОВАЯ ГРАМОТНОСТЬ"  * 
Поделитесь, ПОЖАЛУЙСТА у кого есть. Благодарю заранее. Лучше, если в личку.

----------


## карина1983

Девочки, добрый вечер! Помогите пожалкйста : нашла на нашем форуме сценарий "Новый год на кондитерской фабрике Конфтия, не знаю автора, нужен музыкальный маериал к нему, а особенно к танцу Мороженок, можно на почту marina252529@mail.ru

----------


## Методист 55

Здравствуйте уважаемые коллеги!
Большая просьба-помогите советом пожалуйста!
Я выхожу на работу методистом. Перед этим просидела в декрете почти 10 лет. (сыночек и двойняшки- девочки).
Отучилась в университете на специальность: организатор-методист дошкольного образования. Стажа по данной специальности нет, так как работала воспитателем. Вот предоставился шанс, а я не много растерянна с чего начинать? Что делать с первых дней?
Буду благодарна совету от опытных коллег. 
Спасибо

----------


## ludmila_zub

> Что делать с первых дней?
> Буду благодарна совету от опытных коллег.


1. Знакомство с коллективом педагогов на пед часе при заведующей.
2. Знакомство с ООП ДОУ , если нет, то надо писать (советую взять к себе в помощь воспитателей со стажем). Вместе писать.
3. Собрать с педагогов анализ летней оздоровительной работы. Подготовить анализ по их отчетам. Наметать годовой план воспитательно-образователньой работы. Сообща с педагогами продумать годовые задачи, а от сюда АМО, консультации, семинары и т.д. 
4. Проштудировать ФГОС ДО , (назубок должна знать строение ООП и требования реализации)
Это все на первую неделю, а там поедет все само собой. Конечно, обязательно, пройти курсы по ФГОС.

----------

nezabudka-8s (11.08.2019), Методист 55 (12.08.2019)

----------


## Методист 55

Спасибо большое! 
Приму ваш совет с удовольствием.
Курсы повышения квалификации прошла по теме: Старший воспитатель (методист) дошкольной организации. Практика профессиональной деятельности в условиях реализации ФГОС ДО.

----------


## ludmila_zub

> Курсы повышения квалификации прошла по теме: Старший воспитатель (методист) дошкольной организации. Практика профессиональной деятельности в условиях реализации ФГОС ДО.


Ещё , очень рекомендую журнал "Справочник старшего воспитателя". Очень хороший помощник.
Мы подписаны на электронный журнал. Пользоваться очень удобно.

----------

Методист 55 (13.08.2019)

----------


## Методист 55

> Ещё , очень рекомендую журнал "Справочник старшего воспитателя". Очень хороший помощник.
> Мы подписаны на электронный журнал. Пользоваться очень удобно.


 Спасибо вам большое!

----------


## fashka

Всем здравствуйте! Может, кто -то сможет поделиться проектом по профориентации дошкольников или где можно посмотреть?

----------


## Мелодия69

Уважаемые коллеги, здравствуйте! Может есть у кого в закромах  Журнал "Справочник старшего воспитателя" №5 за 2011 год? Очень нужна статья на стр. 24 "Приобщение дошкольников к истокам русской  праздничной культуре", автора Ельцовой. Буду очень вам признательна за помощь.

----------


## Оксанка Вишенка

Дорогие друзья! Помогите пожалуйста!. Нужен 5минутный сценарий для показа профессии пограничник, но с участием такого транспорта как самолет.

----------


## Орхидея )))

Здравствуйте, жители форума! прошу у Вас помощи, нужно провести открытое занятие музыкальному руководителю по теме "Мир профессий" - это проходит конкурс "Воспитатель года". Дети подготовительной группы  не знакомые с другого сада. Покидайте, пожалуйста, идейки...Как - то надо от чего оттолкнуться
Это уже на пятницу - 31 января

----------


## Geshka

Друзья, подскажите, пожалуйста, есть ли на Форуме страничка "День рождения - 18 лет". Не могу найти. Мне кажется, должна быть.

----------


## сонейко

ДЕВЧАТА У КОГО ЕСТЬ ЗАНЯТИЕ НА ТЕМУ РЕБЕНОК И ПРИРОДА.... ВЕСЕННЯЯ ТЕМАТИКА В 1 МЛ ГРУППЕ НА ФРОНТАЛЬНУЮ ПРОВЕРКУ НУЖНО.ПОДЕЛИТЕСЬ ПОЖАЛУЙСТА!!

----------

